#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-07
<takka> salut
<takka> je viens d'installer ubuntu
<takka> sur mon desktop
<takka> qu'est ce que vous me conseillez comme webcam bon marché compatible ubuntu
<takka> une qui coute entre 20 et 30 dt
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> bemawi, darkwise_ Neo31 Ounis vous az en?
<sarhan> vous allez bien*
<sarhan> salut crack3r
<crack3r> Salut sarhan, @ *
<sarhan> t'es la premiere personne qui me repond :d
<crack3r> haha cool
<crack3r> jme3a 7agara fi ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> ya personne
<sarhan> elchannel mahjour :D
<crack3r> lol
<crack3r> y a Neo31
<crack3r> ping Neo31
<sarhan> il est afk
<crack3r> IRL
<crack3r> :P
<crack3r> sinon sarhan ya quoi de nouveau dans le monde?
<crack3r> j'etais a l'ecole tte la journee
<crack3r> :/
<sarhan> le PM a parlé anglais tout a l'heure :D
<sarhan> he said : my english is very strong
<crack3r> lol ca se voit
<crack3r> autre chose?
<sarhan> ya un tournois counter strike vendredi à l'esti
<sarhan> je me suis inscrit aujourd'hui
<crack3r> oui sma3t
<crack3r> meme mel isi machin
<sarhan> ne9esna last fi ma team
<sarhan> haya tji§
<sarhan> ?
<sarhan> na3rfek pgm
<crack3r> euh ca fait lontemps que j'ai pas jouee
<sarhan> :'(
<crack3r> pgm, c'est vraie!
<crack3r> amma je joue counter strike source :)
<sarhan> :(
<crack3r> vous jouez encore du mario vous :s
<sarhan> za3ma enejeb enjib manetti?
<crack3r> manette?
<crack3r> pour pes?
<sarhan> non pour cs
<crack3r> bizarre
<crack3r> t'arrive a jouer cs avec une manette?
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> non hedhika el9owa fech
<crack3r> et tu frag?
<crack3r> m3allem berjouliya
<sarhan> i am Tux i was born to frag
<crack3r> haha! je kiffe ton t-shirt
<crack3r> inchallah na3mel talla
<crack3r> c'est quand?
<sarhan> vendredi
<sarhan> de 11 heure à 17 heure
<crack3r> w salet eljem3a?
<sarhan> 7ot sv_pause ou barra salli :D
<crack3r> XD
<crack3r> mon tel redemarre tt le temps
<crack3r> :@
<sarhan> moch tehlek elmarra lo5ra?
<crack3r> si, il resiste encore
<sarhan> ahou m3alem
<sarhan> 7a9a
<crack3r> je vais unrooter dans ce cas
<sarhan> matensech l'inscription pour le tedx
<sarhan> c dans 3 jours
<crack3r> on donne pas la chacne au autres pour participer?
<crack3r> :p
<sarhan> ok :D ne t'inscrit pas je ferais de meme
<crack3r> haha!
<crack3r> j'oublie pas tkt
<ANIS> bonsoir tout le monde
<Neo31> bsr ANIS
<Neo31> 1 mn stp tji bouta
<ANIS> ok
<ANIS> bouta c'est la fille qui était avec toi se soir?
<Neo31> oui
<ANIS> ok
<Neo31> bouta ANIS je ss sur ##Free-Your-Mind
<bouta> bonsoir
<ANIS> bonsoir bouta
<bouta> bonsoir ANIS
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
<ZEITOUNA> une question sur orange....je peux
<ANIS> salame ZEITOUNA
<ANIS> go ahead
<ZEITOUNA> labes
<ANIS> hmd, toi?
<ZEITOUNA> hamdoullillah
<Neo31> salut ZEITOUNA
<ZEITOUNA> salut
<Neo31> ZEITOUNA, go ahead (mm si je pense pas famma chkoue 3andou cle orange ici) :p
<Neo31> c koi 7keyet orange ?
<ZEITOUNA> je demande si ça mafche bien ..ou pas
<Neo31> oui ca marche parfaitement ZEITOUNA, je pense qu'il y a des membres qu'ils ont essayer la cle orange sur la mailing liste
<ZEITOUNA> question ...est ce que on considerer orange comme service wifi
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> c la technologie 3G ZEITOUNA
<Neo31> c different du WiFi
<ZEITOUNA> ça veut dire quoi
<Neo31> wifi : distance max c 50 metres je pense
<Neo31> ou 100 pas sur
<Neo31> 3G ca peut y a ller bcp plus loin
<Neo31> 3G ca marche avec les operateurs telecom, donc n'importe kel telephone mobile qui suporte cette technologie peut se connecter
<Neo31> bref, considaire 7keyet el distance c l'important
<Neo31> le debit est aussi important
<Neo31> le wifi est bcp plus rapide ;)
<Neo31> que la technologie 3G
<ZEITOUNA> alors  une portable pareil peut etre un modem virtuel
<Neo31> mais en pratique en tunisie kan tu va te connecter a internet a travers wifi tu va passer par une connexion adsl qui est tres lente par rapport uau wifi
<Neo31> oui, un telephone mobile qui support la technologie 3G a un modem
<Neo31> et il peut etre connecter a un pc pour partager une connexion 3G
<Neo31> sinon tu peut utiliser une petit modem 3G que orange vend (la cle 3G)
<Neo31> sur usb
<ZEITOUNA> pour l'usb ça demande un driver
<Neo31> oui/non :p
<Neo31> la cle USB 3G que orange distribue fiha deja une memoire ou tu trouve un driver windows
<Neo31> mais pour Ubuntu c different
<ANIS> ZEITOUNA: voilà ce que tu cherche: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rafik/3g-orange-tunisie.html
<Neo31> il faut juste configurer Ubuntu a se connecter a traver 3G c tout
<ZEITOUNA> merci
<ZEITOUNA> dites moi svp vous recevez aljazeera chez vous
<Neo31> c off topic mais bref, ils changent de frequence sur nilesat tout le temps, donc tu doit trouver la nouvelle frequence (et envoie moi la frequence si tu a trouver :p )
<ZEITOUNA> je fais update everywhen mais une fois seulement a marche
 * Neo31 n'a rien compris
<ZEITOUNA> 11316 v 27500.....
<ANIS> ZEITOUNA: itfarrraj 3léha 3an hotbird w fok 3lik
<ZEITOUNA> ca marche tjours labas
<ANIS> oui 5/5
<Neo31> ok ZEITOUNA thx
<ZEITOUNA> de rien
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-08
<ZEITOUNA> ESSALAMOUALEYKOUM
<Goldenscorp> salut ANIS bemawi ChanServ ichihi
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm ?
<ANIS> salut Goldenscorp, hmd et toi?
<Goldenscorp> bien ANIS  merci
<Goldenscorp> ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-09
<fellag> peuple du soir , bonsoir :]
<N3wBi3> lu all!! brabbi g une proposition à faire!
<N3wBi3> @ qui je peux adresser mes propostions mel loco Team??
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-10
<fellag> bonsoir
<denis13> slut tout le monde
<SalahGo> slt denis13
<denis13> salem Salahgo
<denis13> qui serai assez calé pour m'aider a configurer un raid
<SalahGo> pas moi, mais quel raid? juste par curiosité
<denis13> 0
<SalahGo> un pote a pu configurer un raid-1 assez facilement grace à ça: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/raid1_software
<SalahGo> dinner time, bon courage denis13 @+ ^^
<SalahGo> Bsr nizarus !
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ahla SalahGo
<SalahGo> Dites, le SIB est reporté à quand? une idée?
<nizarus> aucune date pour l'instant
<SalahGo> mais pas annulé au moins? ::
<nizarus> no idea :/ seul les organisateurs peuvent le savoir
<SalahGo> Au fait, vous saviez qu'au CERN, Ubuntu est le plus apprecié?
<SalahGo> Mieux que Scientific Linux, alors qu'il est developpé au CERN...
<SalahGo> Je disais que si le CERN trouve qu'il est bon pour les études & simulations scientifiques, on devrait se baser pour en faire nos promos ^^
<nizarus> et quel sont leurs arguments ?
<SalahGo> un meilleur accès à la base de données, une meilleure gestion des simulation en 64bit, etc
<nizarus> scientific linux se base sur une debian ?
<SalahGo> Une amie qui fait des recherches là-bas a dû l'installer, depuis, je lui fais des cours accelerés sur Gtalk
<SalahGo> non, Redhat
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> tu es prof au cern donc
<SalahGo> Depuis, ils ont du mettre des modules non-officiels pour Ubuntu pour l'accès aux stations de travail
<SalahGo> lol non, juste une ptite aide pour ubuntu x)
<SalahGo> les trucs de base très basiques :p
<SalahGo> http://ubuntu.cern.ch/
<SalahGo> ce n'est pas encore officiel, mais si Ubuntu en effet gagne la majorité là-bas
<SalahGo> il sera utilisé sur les grandes stations de travail au monde! ^^
<SalahGo> En tout cas, retour à mes compte-rendus
<SalahGo> Bonne nuit, et inshallah on aura ce SIB!
<SalahGo> @+ tlm
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-11
<Fanen> bsr
<Fanen> hi Neo31
<N3wBi3> lu all!! need help!! comment reactiver Gnome Login Manager??
<N3wBi3> lu all!! need help!! comment reactiver Gnome Login Manager??
<N3wBi3> lu all!! need help!! comment reactiver Gnome Login Manager ?
<Goldenscorp> salut Neo31 nizarus zied
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<nizarus> yep
<Goldenscorp> :)
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
<Goldenscorp> salut ZEITOUNA Fanen
<ZEITOUNA> FANEN =?
<Fanen> 3aslema Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> cava Fanen
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Fanen> 7amdoulah  cava bien nchallah
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-12
<ahmed_issat> slt
<Ounis> salem ahmed_issat
<ahmed_issat> j'ai un prb
<ahmed_issat> est ce que tu peut m'aider
<ahmed_issat> mr ounis
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Ounis> si je peut oui
<ahmed_issat> voila
<Ounis> mr ahmed_issat :)
<ahmed_issat> je veut changer
<ahmed_issat> Gnome
<ahmed_issat> par KDE
<ahmed_issat> sur Ubunto
<ahmed_issat> est il possible
<ahmed_issat> ?
<Ounis> oui
<ahmed_issat> à travers Logitec
<ahmed_issat> je croix
<ahmed_issat> c ca ?
<Ounis> euh je ne sait pas ce que c'est logitec
<ahmed_issat> ah
<ahmed_issat> dsl
<ahmed_issat> j'utilise Mandrivia
<ahmed_issat> je suis debutant
<ahmed_issat> avec ubunto
<ahmed_issat> le centre de controle
<ahmed_issat> de Ubunto
<Ounis> un instant je vois comment
<ahmed_issat> comme CCm sur mandrivia
<ahmed_issat> oki
<ahmed_issat> merci
<Ounis> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<ahmed_issat> ah
<ahmed_issat> oki
<ahmed_issat> merci
<ahmed_issat> KDE sur Ubunto
<ahmed_issat> est - il stable
<ahmed_issat> ???
<Ounis> il te reste le choix lors du login de choisir gnome ou kde
<ahmed_issat> ah ui
<Ounis> je ne peut te répondre car je l'ignore
<ahmed_issat> je sais pas pour quoi ubunto
<ahmed_issat> ne fourni pas cette option
<ahmed_issat> lors de l'instalation
<ahmed_issat> comme Mandrivia
<Ounis> si il suffit d'installer kubuntu
<ahmed_issat> ah bon
<ahmed_issat> avec la version 10.4
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Ounis> i suppose so
<ahmed_issat> oki
<ahmed_issat> merci une autre fois
<Ounis> de rien you're welcome
<ahmed_issat> a++
<Ounis> salam
<N3wBi3> neeeeeeeeeeed help plz plz plz plz!!! ubuntu se plante après le screen de login!! koi faire??
<N3wBi3> kelk1 pour m'aider svp!! ;(
<wissem> salut N3wBi3
<wissem> tu peux expliquer avec plus de détails ?
<N3wBi3> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-98710
<N3wBi3> voila ce que j'ai fait exactement
<N3wBi3> je crois que mon prob vien de la commande suivante: cp swftools/libs/* /usr/lib/
<N3wBi3> qu'en pensez vous?
<wissem> je crois que ça n'a rien à avoir
<wissem> est-ce que t'as le blem avant ou après gdm ?
<wissem> après l'écran de login
<Ounis> salem N3wBi3 wissem
<wissem> ahla Ounis
<Ounis> alors N3wBi3 ?
<N3wBi3> re dsl gt AFK!
<N3wBi3> après l'écran du login
<N3wBi3> el problem jé direct ba3d ma 3malt les commandes elli warrit'homlek
<N3wBi3> c pour cela que je crois que mon prob vien de la commande suivante: cp swftools/libs/* /usr/lib/
<N3wBi3> je vais essayer de faire l'inverse et je vous donne mon compte rendu ;)
<Ounis> tu fait ces commandes a chaque login ou tu les a fait once then the problem occurs every login ?
<Ounis> euh je sait que ma phrase ne ressemble a rien mais j'essaye de parler le fr
<N3wBi3> once wel problem 93ad men sa3et'ha ;)
<N3wBi3> 9a3ed ninstalli fil dimdim
<N3wBi3> manuellement
<wissem> essaye de voir dans tes logs sinon ;)
<N3wBi3> log mta3 el gdm?
<Ounis> http://wiki.swftools.org/index.php/FAQ
<Ounis> ici tu trouve que sa ne s'installe pas comme t'as fait
<Ounis> c'est un simple  .configure & make & make install
<Ounis> les fichiers que t'a copié ne sont meme pas compilés
<wissem> N3wBi3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Troubleshooting
<N3wBi3> mel tutorial mouch menni!! :p :p :p deja staghrabt'ha 7atta ena!!
<Ounis> which tutorial ?
<N3wBi3> http://www.generation-linux.fr/index.php?post%2F2009%2F05%2F04%2FPresentation-et-installation-de-Dimdim-sur-Debian-Lenny
<N3wBi3> tutorial d'installation de DimDim!!
<N3wBi3> elli ketbou 3mal copier coller direct
<N3wBi3> men ghir ma ya3mel lé configuration lé wélou
<N3wBi3> chui en train de téléchager la dernière version de swftools
<N3wBi3> j v la compiler
<N3wBi3> l'installer correctement
<N3wBi3> puis voir ;)
<Ounis> attention aux prob de compatibilité
<Ounis> sa risque de ne pas fonctionner avec dimdim
<wissem> j'ai jamais utilisé ce dimdim
<wissem> de feedback les gars ?
<Ounis> on a eu un article dans notre site a propos de cette appli
<Ounis> http://www.cllfst.tuxfamily.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=118:dimdim-reunionplus-economique-ecologique-et-fiable&catid=40:zoom&Itemid=62
<wissem> super
<Ounis> N3wBi3: quel est exactement du fichier initial que tu as téléchargé et quel est le lien ?
<Ounis> n'essaye rien pour l'instant tu risque de tout chambouler
<Ounis> si c'est Dimdim_RPM_Package_CentOS_5.2_v4.5.zip alors le ficher est déstiné a CentOS pas a Ubuntu et c'est basé sur RPM
<N3wBi3> wi j'ai suivi le tutorial
<N3wBi3> il utilise alien pour le convertir en .deb
<Ounis> oulala ce n'est pas clean du tout
<N3wBi3> je sais bien mais j'ai pas d'autres solutions
<Ounis> il fait un alien d'un RPM pour le transformer en DEB
<N3wBi3> :'(
<N3wBi3> je veux po quitter ubuntu :p :p :p
<N3wBi3> :p
<Ounis> ta machine s'est un serveur ?
<N3wBi3> nn installation de test ;)
<Ounis> tant mieux
<N3wBi3> (je risque po mon serveur dés le début )
<Ounis> alors déja evite ubuntu
<Ounis> essaye avec lenny
<Ounis> (c'est dans un channel ubuntu que je le dit en plus:p )
<Ounis> entre RHEL (CentOS dans notre cas) et la famille Debian il existe des diff assez importantes
<Ounis> par exemple les path des binaires
<Ounis> certains binaires dans RHEL ne sont accessibles que sous /sbin
<Ounis> a moins de l'ajouter dans le $PATH
<Ounis> euh $BIN_PATH (si je me souviens bien)
<Ounis> non non $PATH
<N3wBi3> ok Ounis ;)
<N3wBi3> merci infiniment!!
<Ounis> personellement je ne m'aventurerai pas a essayer une operation aussy "dirty" sur un serveur
<Ounis> meme si le test est concluant
<Ounis> par contre sa vaut le coup de tester
<N3wBi3> yep! je risquerai pas mon serveur!! mais je vais essayer the dirty way sur mon pc :p :p :p
<N3wBi3> n7ebb el tberbich!! :p :p :p
<Ounis> great ! that's the spirit
<Ounis> give us some feedback
<N3wBi3> ok inchallah ;)
<Ounis> sinon essaye les sources from scratch
<N3wBi3> oki ;)
<N3wBi3> a propos!! j'ai envoyé kelke propositions sur le maillist ubuntu-tn
<Ounis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/dimdim/files/Dimdim%20v4.5%20Release/Dimdim%20v4.5%20Sourcecode/Dimdim_v4.5_SourceCode.zip/download
<Ounis> better than the RPM one
<Ounis> N3wBi3: propositions a propos de quoi ?
<N3wBi3> organisation d'une compagne de street marketing pour distribuer des liveCD & liveDVD
<N3wBi3> j'ai proposé comme slogan "i choose freedom! i choose ubuntu!"
<Ounis> ah oui je l'ai vu passer mais j'ai pas préta attention
<N3wBi3> a3mel talla brabbi w 7ott commentaire
<N3wBi3> ça doit bouger un peu
<Ounis> je vient de relir
<Ounis> et je ne vai pas répondre
<Fanen> bsr
<Ounis> salem Fanen
<N3wBi3> mar7bé fanen
<Fanen> est ce que  on peut tronsformer un ubuntu arabe  en  francer
<Ounis> désolé pour le retard Fanen mais peut tu expliquer plus le problème ?
<N3wBi3> system>administration>language suport
<N3wBi3> system>administration>language support
<N3wBi3> je ne sais pas en arabe chnoua el équivalent
<N3wBi3> النظام تحكم اللغة
<N3wBi3> 7aja kif ma hekka normalement :p
<Fanen> wé wé   c'est la  galère  en arabe
#ubuntu-tn 2011-03-13
<anis_> ping Ounis
<anis_> bonsoir
<anis_> bonsoir Ounis & bemawi  :)
<anis_> il y a quelqu'un entre vous qui est dispo?? :))
<bemawi> je suis dans le coin
<bemawi> je passe toutes les 10 à 20 minute
<bemawi> anis_ ?
<oix> plop
<Ounis> salem oix
<oix> comment ça va Ounis ?
<Ounis> hamdoullah
<Ounis> et toi ?
<oix> ba bien bien ! :)
<Neo31> ahla oix Ounis
<Neo31> sa roule ?
<Neo31> salut khoubeib
<Neo31> hh haw ANIS lenna zeda
<Neo31> :)
<Ounis> sa va
<Neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<Ounis> on glande bien :)
<Neo31> glande = ?
<Ounis> rien faire :)
<Ounis> comme une glande
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> behia hedhi
 * Neo31 t3allam 7aja jdida :p
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> sa7a lik Ounis
<ahmed_issat> slm
<Neo31> tu pe te forcer pour ne rien faire :p
<Neo31> ahla ahmed_issat
<Ounis> :)
<Ounis> salem ahmed_issat
<Ounis> Neo31: je pense je l'ai bien mérité
<Ounis> aprés une rude semaine
<Neo31> waywan, xchatien :)
<Neo31> je vois Ounis
<Neo31> enjoy it mela :)
<Ounis> et selle que se présente ne semble ps plus facile
<Neo31> hh, good luck, rabbi m3ak :)
<Ounis> tkx
<Neo31> ahmed_issat, t sur ubuntu ?
<ahmed_issat> nn
<ahmed_issat> je suis sur Mandrivia
<ahmed_issat> :(
<Neo31> oups, tuma rappele la semaine qui se presente Ounis, elle n'est pas meilleure que la tienne normalement :s
<Neo31> normal ahmed_issat mandriva c pas windows hhh
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> pe etre un jour tu essaye ubuntu ki c :p
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> il est déja installé
<ahmed_issat> sur mon PC
<Neo31> bien
<ahmed_issat> mais j'ai un prb d'ammorçage
<ahmed_issat> je peut pas avoir lors de boot
<ahmed_issat> les 3 OS
<ahmed_issat> mandrivia Windows et ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> je c pas pk
<ahmed_issat> ????
<Neo31> mandriva installe lilo et pas grub non ?
<ahmed_issat> nn
<Neo31> si ca n'as pas changer
<ahmed_issat> Grub
<Neo31> ah ok
<ahmed_issat> je croix
<ahmed_issat> grub graphique
<Neo31> ok
<ahmed_issat> je croix que mandrivia et ubuntu
<Neo31> pour windows il te faut juste ajouter qq lignes dans /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ahmed_issat> se ressemble beaucoup
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> c par défaut
<Neo31> et pr ubuntu c normalement la mm chose aussi mais pas tres sur de koi ecrire exactement
<Neo31> non ahmed_issat
<ahmed_issat> pk nn?
<Neo31> mandriva utilise rpm et ubuntu utilise deb
<Neo31> c pas kifkif
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> l'interface graphique est la mm sur la plupart des systemes
<oix> t'as fait un grub-update ahmed_issat ?
<Neo31> mais le systeme c pas kifkif
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> oix
<ahmed_issat> ui Neo
<ahmed_issat> debian est plus libr
<ahmed_issat> *libre
<ahmed_issat> que
<ahmed_issat> RPM
<ahmed_issat> c vrai
<oix> le grub-update tu l'a fait sur quel système ? et ta ubuntu est sur ext4 ?
<oix> j'ai déjà eu un problème comme ça avec SuSE et Ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> @oix, je le fais avec CCm mandrivia
<ahmed_issat> j'ai réussie à ajouter
<Neo31> ahmed_issat, https://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<ahmed_issat> Ubuntu
<Neo31> tu trouvera les qq lignes laba
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> attend
<ahmed_issat> j'ai déja ajouter Ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> j'ai choisie la
<ahmed_issat> partition
<oix> donc il manque Win c'est ça ?
<ahmed_issat> Swap ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> comme partion de boot
<ahmed_issat> c ca
<ahmed_issat> ???
<Neo31> root (hd0,1) >>> hdX,Y : X c le numero du disque dure a partir de zero et Y c le numero de la partition a partir de zero aussi
<ahmed_issat> @oix
<oix> ahmed_issat: le swap n'est pas la partiion de boot !
<ahmed_issat> nn j'ai Windows + Mandrivia + Ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> mais le prb
<ahmed_issat> que lors de amorçage
<ahmed_issat> de Ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> elle m'apparue
<ahmed_issat> une erreur
<oix> qui est ?
<ahmed_issat> "kernel......"
<ahmed_issat> comme ça
<oix> kernel quoi ?
<ahmed_issat> kernel libary
<oix> tu redémarre, et tu note l'erreur, on verra ce que c'est ensemble ;)
<Neo31> je pense qu'il peut utiliser un chainloader pour lancer le grub de ubuntu a partir du grub de mandriva non ?
<ahmed_issat> comme je utilise le swap ubuntu comme partion de boot
<ahmed_issat> principale
<Neo31> oups
<ahmed_issat> nn
<Neo31> g rater des messges ici
<oix> Neo31: si c'est une erreur du kernel je ne pense pas que ça soit le grub !
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> déja ubuntu commence à ce charger
<ahmed_issat> l'erreur m'apparue lors de ouverture de session
<Neo31> non une swap ca pe pa etre uen partition de boot
<oix> et ahmed_issat la partition du swap ne peut pas être celle du boot !
<Neo31> possible oix
<ahmed_issat> nn
<Neo31> ahmed_issat, tu peut donner le contenue de ton menu.lst ?
<ahmed_issat> c la seule partition
<ahmed_issat> accepté
<Neo31> copie le sur paste.ubuntu.com
<ahmed_issat> par Group
<ahmed_issat> pour la boot
<Neo31> sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ahmed_issat> Bref
<ahmed_issat> j'ai fait
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> ok
<ahmed_issat> plusieurs recherche sur internet
<Neo31> pas besoin du menu.lst
<ahmed_issat> j'ai trouver
<ahmed_issat> que impossible
<ahmed_issat> d'instaler
<ahmed_issat> Mandrivia et ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> en meme temps
<Neo31> !!
<ahmed_issat> c un probleme
<ahmed_issat> du
<ahmed_issat> à MBR
<Neo31> pk, t'as un lien ?
<oix> ahmed_issat: qui a dit que c'était impossible ? ^o)
<Neo31> oui c impossible de metter le first boot loader de 2 systemes sur le mbr
<Neo31> mais c possible de charger l'autre depuis grub non ?
<ahmed_issat> nn
<ahmed_issat> meme
<ahmed_issat> mettre
<Neo31> si ahmed_issat
<Neo31> g pas tester mais ce n'est pas une raison le mbr
<ahmed_issat> ubuntu the second
<ahmed_issat> boot
<Neo31> si tu pe copier l'erreure exacte ahmed_issat , ca va aider enormement a resoudre le probleme
<oix> je suis d'accord avec Neo31 !
<ahmed_issat> @oki Neo31
<ahmed_issat> mais pour le moment
<ahmed_issat> je suis entrain
<ahmed_issat> de télécharger
<ahmed_issat> Ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> Cd
<ahmed_issat> pour l'utilise
<Neo31> ok ahmed_issat :)
<ahmed_issat> sur Flach USB
<ahmed_issat> c mieux
<ahmed_issat> avec
<ahmed_issat> Universel USB
<Neo31> nn
<Neo31> famma un autre outil
<Neo31> liveusb-creator
<ahmed_issat> mais dans le site officielle
<ahmed_issat> je trouve
<ahmed_issat> universel USB
<oix> ahmed_issat: ce qui est bien dans le monde du libre c'est qu'on est libre d'utiliser tout ce qu'on veut, le plus important c'est que ça marche ;)
<ahmed_issat> oui
<ahmed_issat> exactement
<ahmed_issat> @oix tu as une idée sur la date de la prochaine examin LPI101
<oix> ici, je crois que c'est pour Avril, je ne sais pas si l'examen est global ou régional ...
<oix> ahmed_issat: je ne suis pas tunisien !
<ahmed_issat> ah bon
<ahmed_issat> tu es d'ou??
<oix> Algérie
<ahmed_issat> ah oki
<ahmed_issat> ravie, :)
<Neo31> ahmed_issat, 3andkom event fel issats en avril fi belik ?
<ahmed_issat> oui
<ahmed_issat> kifach 3raft
<ahmed_issat> ?
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> je ss membre ubuntu-tn !!
<ahmed_issat> je suis l'un des organisateurs
<Neo31> ah cool
<ahmed_issat> c bien
<Neo31> manel mahich m3ak ?
<ahmed_issat> Manel ????
<ahmed_issat> 1 ing
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Neo31> oui ing
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> ama pas sur 1ere ou 2eme
<ahmed_issat> i7na
<ahmed_issat> 2 ing
 * oix a exam dans 62 minutes !..
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> good luck oix ;)
<ahmed_issat> @Neo31
<ahmed_issat> tu seras présent
<ahmed_issat> dans l'even
<ahmed_issat> ??
<oix> thnx Neo31 :)
<ahmed_issat> @oix bn chance
<ahmed_issat> :)
<Neo31> pas sur ahmed_issat
<Neo31> si j'aurai du temps libre surement je viendrais ;)
<ahmed_issat> inchalah
<Neo31> au moin la matinee walal al3chia :)
<ahmed_issat> ui
<oix> au fait, mon nouveau prof d'info a déposé une demande à l'administration pour remplacer les win du parc info de l'institut par ubuntu !
<ahmed_issat> déja je croix
<oix> merci ahmed_issat
<ahmed_issat> cette  even se fait
<ahmed_issat> sur 2 semaines
<ahmed_issat> je croix
<ahmed_issat> 2 mercredi
<Neo31> oui ahmed_issat
<Neo31> g entendu parler sur l'ML
<oix> 2 journées en 2 semaines ou 2 semaines d'affilée ?
<ahmed_issat> nn
<Neo31> non
<ahmed_issat> c 2 journée
<Neo31> 2 journee oix
<ahmed_issat> biensur
<Neo31> hhh, sinon trassilna nbetou w nasb7ou fel issats
<Neo31> :p
<ahmed_issat> mais j'ai pas trouver les thèmes
<ahmed_issat> proposés
<Neo31> vous avez deja fait des propositions de themes ahmed_issat  non ?
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> c preske les mm propositions de lannee derniere
<ahmed_issat> j'ai queque thèmes
<ahmed_issat> à proposé
<ahmed_issat> n
<ahmed_issat> nn
<ahmed_issat> moi personnelement
<ahmed_issat> j'ai 2 ou 3 thème
<ahmed_issat> #
<ahmed_issat>  vait le discuter avec mes amis
<Neo31> elli houma ?
<ahmed_issat> avant de vous les proposer
<Neo31> les themes
<ahmed_issat> par exemple
<ahmed_issat> s'il est possible
<ahmed_issat> de nous parler
<ahmed_issat> de Kit Asterisk
<ahmed_issat> juste une initialisation
<ahmed_issat> aussi
<ahmed_issat> Ubuntu et les systèmes Embarqués
<ahmed_issat> s'il est possible de l'utiliser
 * Neo31 brb
<ahmed_issat> ubuntu en systemes embarqué
<ahmed_issat> @neo31
<ahmed_issat> TYT
<Neo31> interessant ahmed_issat mais il te faut chercher des gens qui peuvent assurer ceci
<ahmed_issat> oui
<ahmed_issat> c pour cela
<ahmed_issat> on vat demander
<ahmed_issat> la thèmes proposés
<Neo31> commence a chercher des mnt sur la mailing liste
<ahmed_issat> par la communité
<ahmed_issat> ah
<ahmed_issat> sur le site officielle
<ahmed_issat> ??
<ahmed_issat> ubuntu_tn
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Neo31> mailing liste
<ahmed_issat> ah oui
<ahmed_issat> oki
<ahmed_issat> merci
<Neo31> tu trouvera un lien pour faire inscrit sur la mailing liste sur ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> pas de koi
<ahmed_issat> télécharger les archives complètes ( 382 MB ).
<ahmed_issat> c ca
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> la la
<Neo31> emchi sur www.ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> et tu trouvera un lien pour faire inscription sur la mailing liste
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> inscription et pas telechargement
<ahmed_issat> Abonnez-vous à Ubuntu-tn en remplissant le formulaire suivant.
<ahmed_issat> c ca
<Neo31> normalement
<ahmed_issat> et comment
<ahmed_issat> j'ai trouve
<ahmed_issat> les thèmes
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Neo31> ahmed t'es l'organisateur de cet event ?
<ahmed_issat> je suis l'un
<ahmed_issat> des organisateurs
<ahmed_issat> normalement
<Neo31> qui est le contact officiel, le parin de l'event ?
<ahmed_issat> MR
<ahmed_issat> khaled
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> il est deja sur la mailing liste alors
<Neo31> c lui qui a contacter ubuntu-tn non ?
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> je croix
<ahmed_issat> normalement
<Neo31> ah je vois
<Neo31> c'est Mr Ben Khalifa Khaled qui a contacter nizarus qui a son tour a trasferer le message sur la mailing liste :p
<ahmed_issat> ah
<ahmed_issat> oki
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn [at] lists [dot] ubuntu [dot] com
<Neo31> ;)
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> tu pe l'utiliser ou je t'explik un pe ?
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> STP
<ahmed_issat> je suis un membres
<Neo31> ok
<ahmed_issat> déja
<Neo31> donc
<ahmed_issat> sur mailling list
<Neo31> tu fait inscrit sur la mailing liste
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> c fait
<Neo31> puis tu pe recevoir et repondre au differents sujets
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> pour repondre il suffit de faire reply :p (repondre)
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> ca sera envoyer automatiquement a ubuntu-tn [at] lists [dot] ubuntu [dot] com
<ahmed_issat> mais ou je peux
<ahmed_issat> voir tout les sujets
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Neo31> pour commencer un nouveau sujet il fait envoyer un email a "ubuntu-tn [at] lists [dot] ubuntu [dot] com" avec le sujet et l'email
<Neo31> tout email evoyer a "ubuntu-tn [at] lists [dot] ubuntu [dot] com" sera recu par tt les membres isncrits a la mailing liste
<Neo31> tu pe voir les sujets sur larchive de la ML
<ahmed_issat> ah ui
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/
<Neo31> voila les messages de mars
<Neo31> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-March/subject.html
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> je le voit
<Neo31> manel peut vous aider ahmed_issat ;)
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> manel
<ahmed_issat> qui as etudié
<ahmed_issat> à Iset sousse
<Neo31> pas sur
<ahmed_issat> pendent leur cycle de technicien
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Neo31> elle etudie a l'issats mnt
<ahmed_issat> ui normalement
<ahmed_issat> c elle
<Neo31> je pense que oui, mais je ss pas sur
<ahmed_issat> elle m'as parler de ça
<ahmed_issat> avant
<Neo31> c une genie ;)
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> cette canal
<ahmed_issat> IRC
<Neo31> oui
<ahmed_issat> est - il nouvelle
<ahmed_issat> ??
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> koi?
<ahmed_issat> cette canal URC ubuntu
<ahmed_issat> elle est nouvelle
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> gudiiiiim el channel ;P
<ahmed_issat> ahh
<ahmed_issat> c cool
<Neo31> hh
<ahmed_issat> elle est
<ahmed_issat> une petit
<ahmed_issat> copie
<ahmed_issat> de camfrog chat
<ahmed_issat> nn??
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> hhh
<ahmed_issat> tu connais camfrog
<ahmed_issat> ?
<Neo31> c koi camfrog, c un protocole ou serveur ?
<Neo31> :p
<ahmed_issat> ohh
<ahmed_issat> nn
<Neo31> oui je connais mais c pa kifkif pour moi
<ahmed_issat> c un soft de chat room
<Neo31> ici c IRC
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> donc c un protocole et il a des serveurs open source qu'on peut administrer
<ahmed_issat> je dit une petit Copie
<Neo31> en plus de ca ici c le serveur freenode
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> donc c bcp plus serieux que camfrog
<ahmed_issat> je croix c comme
<ahmed_issat> MIRC
<ahmed_issat> nn?
<Neo31> xchat comme mirc oui
<ahmed_issat> ah
<Neo31> ce sont des clients IRC
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> mais biensur camfrog
<ahmed_issat> est plus dévellopé
<ahmed_issat> que IRC
<Neo31> oui comme MSN :p hh
<ahmed_issat> nn pas de tout
<Neo31> c plus developpee
<Neo31> ahmed_issat, change de sujet stp
<Neo31> je ve pas commenter camfrog et msn
<ahmed_issat> oki
<Neo31> nchidd fi rou7i bessif
<ahmed_issat> pk??
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> rien
<ahmed_issat> mais les client IRC
<ahmed_issat> ont  un grand probleme
<Neo31> c pas serieux mm si c joli ...
<Neo31> alli houwa ?
<ahmed_issat> BOTNETT
<Neo31> c clean ici ;)
<ahmed_issat> le piratage avec  BOTNET
<ahmed_issat> surtout avec
<ahmed_issat> MIRC
<Neo31> si tu c te proteger ma ypiratik 7add
<ahmed_issat> oui
<ahmed_issat> déja lorsque tu as
<Neo31> idha ma tlizich rou7ik zeda
<ahmed_issat> sur une distribution
<ahmed_issat> liux
<ahmed_issat> tu as assuré 90 %
<ahmed_issat> de sécurité
<Neo31> tnajjam t9oul
<ahmed_issat> c pas comme windows
<ahmed_issat> :)
<Neo31> ca revien tjr a l'utilisateur lui mm
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> un movais utilisateur peut gacher tt la securite de linux
<oix> ahmed_issat: même sous Windows, quand on sait l'utiliser, on ne court aucun risque :)
<ahmed_issat> tu  as une idée
<ahmed_issat> sur baktrack
<Neo31> oui oix , plus ou moins
<ahmed_issat> @oix pas forcement dans  windows
<Neo31> s'ils auron des mises a jours rapides peut etre
<ahmed_issat> plein de faille
<Neo31> et des depos avec verification des packages et tt
<Neo31> ..
<oix> backtrack c'est du ubuntu avec des applications réseaux et test d'infiltration intégrés
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> des applications de securite en generale oix
<Neo31> mouch ken el reso et test d'infiltration
<ahmed_issat> je croix c le roi de piratage
<ahmed_issat> c pas pour la sécurté
<ahmed_issat> c tout
<Neo31> piratage c le roi de la merde
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> et backtrack c pas le roi du piratage
<oix> Neo31: ahmed_issat pour Windows, sincérement, c'est vrai que c'est pas le top, mais bon, je relativise parce que j'en ai un marre ces jours-ci d'entendre des discours séparatistes radicaux dans quasiment tous les domaines !
<Neo31> j'appel pas piratage moi
<Neo31> c de la securite
<Neo31> tu pe utiliser backtrack pour ameliorer la securite
<ahmed_issat> backtrack c un projet suisse
<Neo31> ou pour pirater
<ahmed_issat> fondu pour les test des sécurité
<ahmed_issat> mais tout le monde l'utilise
<ahmed_issat> pour piratage
<ahmed_issat> ui
<oix> Backtrack a pour but premier d'améliorer la sécurité !
<Neo31> hh, oix g deja expliquer que c revien tjr a l'utilisateur qui peut gacher tt la securite de linux :p
<ahmed_issat> mais c pas facile
<ahmed_issat> d'utiliser backtrack
<Neo31> mais avec un bon utilisateur de linux et de windows je pense que sur Linux ca sera plus safe mm si c open source
<oix> mais il n'y a que des noob qui veulent se prendre pour un Black Hat de la mort qui tue qui bidouille des tutoriaux pour casser la clé wep de son voison et pense que c'est du piratage !
<ahmed_issat> ui
<Neo31> <ahmed_issat> mais tout le monde l'utilise <<< tu ve dire touts les script kiddies ?
<Neo31> hhh
<ahmed_issat> ui
<ahmed_issat> aircrack ng
<Neo31> ok je vois
<ahmed_issat> c de jeux d'enfant ca
<Neo31> +1 oix
<ahmed_issat> @oix il ya des script dangereux
<ahmed_issat> comme
<ahmed_issat> metasploit
<Neo31> oix, c kan ton exam ?
<ahmed_issat> sql injection
<Neo31> juste pour te rappeler
<ahmed_issat> ....
<Neo31> oui ahmed_issat
<Neo31> c vrai
<Neo31> c pas bien pour les script kiddies cette distro
<oix> dans 13 minutes Neo31
<Neo31> ok oix ma tanssech
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> c un exam de koi oix ?
<ahmed_issat> je vous laisse maintenant
<ahmed_issat> merci pour ce débat
<ahmed_issat> :)
<ahmed_issat> (f)
<Neo31> pas de koi ahmed_issat
<Neo31> nice to meet ya
<Neo31> see ya soon
<ahmed_issat> inchalah
<ahmed_issat> a++
<Neo31> j'y go aussi
<Neo31> bye oix et bonne chance pr ton exam
<Neo31>  /kick oix reason go pass ur exam :p
<oix> re
<oix> re
<oix> ah ! je l'ai déjà dit :$ je suis amnésique parfois :p
<oix> Neo31: c'était un exam en histoire du cinéma !
<Neo31> et comment ca ete passee oix ?
<oix> énérvant, simple, mais ça demande la concentration, chose impossible car y avait trop de bruit dehors !
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> i know that feeling
<Neo31> inchalah resultat behi anyway :)
<Neo31> see ya
<oix> inshallah :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-05
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<DelphiWorld> salut
<DelphiWorld> salut sarhan EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> Salut DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Quoi de neuf DelphiWorld !
<sarhan> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: en egypt :|
<sarhan> et elacheche_anis
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il pleut encore?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: non, calm :)
<elacheche_anis> ahla sarhan
<elacheche_anis> :)
<DelphiWorld> dpkg -p elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Tu fait quoi en Égypt DelphiWorld !
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: je visite mes cher amis :)
<DelphiWorld> et probableman que je doit vous visité en tunisy;)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Welcome :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: mais atention, si le sips est blocké je viendrai pas! :)
<elacheche_anis> loool.. je sais pas s'il est bloqué ou non car je l'utilise pas X) je fais 99,99% de mais paiement en cash X)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: SIP! sa n'a rien avoir avec le payment:)
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, sip  = voip
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il est pas bloqué :D
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, t'as écrit sips, j'ai pensé que tu parle de Secure Internet Payment Services X)
<sarhan> haha elacheche_anis
 * DelphiWorld kick out elacheche_anis and encapsulate him into a RTP stream with Strong Security using SRTP inside ZRTP to not be able to be captured by MR Benali
<elacheche_anis> X)
<DelphiWorld> stream* :)
 * sarhan slaps elacheche_anis 
 * DelphiWorld slap back sarhan keep elacheche_anis !
 * sarhan slaps elacheche_anis again around a bit with a large trout.
<sarhan> je vous laisse
<sarhan> j'ai un exam d'algorithmique :D
 * DelphiWorld slap aguin sarhan with his brain content
<sarhan> :'(
<DelphiWorld> a plus sarhan
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: bonne chance mon frère
<sarhan> merci
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: j'ai une petite question:D
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, oui :)
<DelphiWorld> j'ai une instance linux sou Xen mais la commande Dmesg est désactivé ;) a vous une solution pour voir dmesg ?
<elacheche_anis> euuuh, no idea DelphiWorld X)
 * DelphiWorld kick out elacheche_anis
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> sorry
<DelphiWorld> salam EgyParadox :)
<EgyParadox> how are u and how is alex?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: alex is pretty nice and i'm very very good alhamdoulillah;)
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: allé! le fénion! Waekeup!
<elacheche_anis> LoooL DelphiWorld X)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, je suis en stage de PFE et je suis totalement concentré sur mes serveurs X)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: bon chance ;)
<elacheche_anis> Thx :) :D
<k3nz0> elacheche_anis, there is no ugj write ups :)  ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Tu passe du beau temps à l'Alexandrie!!?? :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui oui !
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: http://www.tmvoip.com
<elacheche_anis> k3nz0, !!??
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<k3nz0> elacheche_anis, pas de comptes de rendu pour l'ugj :) ?
<k3nz0> Y a eu combien de participants ?
<elacheche_anis> k3nz0, l'UGJ était à ENIG Gabès.. Je sais pas j'étais pas avec l'équipe.. J'ai pas pu y aller :'(
<k3nz0> Oui tu m'as dis. Mais neo et geekette y était, non ?
<elacheche_anis> Oui.. Mais y a aucune information à propos l'UGJ.. J'attend aussi les feedbacks :/
<kimo> salemo 3alaykom
<kimo> :D
<elacheche_anis> salam kimo & @ *
<kimo> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-06
<chokri> ping elacheche_anis
<chokri> ping sarhan
<elacheche_anis> pong chokri
<chokri> ça va? koi 2 9 ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd, comme d'habitude en stage X)
<elacheche_anis> et toi chokri !!
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, yé ka7louch éch 3émil fil semaine bloquer!!
<chokri> hh 5allih hekka bech ytaya7 20 Kg
<chokri> :P
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhh
<chokri> enti apparament ba3d el stage bech nal9awek skelette
<chokri> xD
<elacheche_anis> loooool... hhhhh.. oui tant mieux pour moi X)  déjà kénit 3andi kirch w taw bdit narja3 normal méguir kirch :D :D :D
<elacheche_anis> 7a99a 9aloulik ijjmou3 illi éni mich in3addi dawrit il abtal??
<chokri> aucune idére
<chokri> go ckeck
<chokri> en tt k ya ghibtek :/
<elacheche_anis> :'(
<chokri> ^^ ma sar chay
<chokri> ugj ejjey w bark
<elacheche_anis> inchallah.. 5allitouli sahmi éni w bedis ou pas!!! :p
<bmoez> salut, est ce qu'il existe une langue de scripting pour changer l'apparence de unity en ubuntu 12.04 ? (je ne veux pas des programmes comme my-unity)
<salma> salam
<salma> svp je veux installer ubuntu 11.10 en dual-boot avec windows xp , et mon disque est partitionne en 2 partitions C et D , aprés installaton de ubuntu à coté de windows xp combien de partitions j'aurai ??
<sarhan> salma, 2 partition si tu installe ubuntu sur la deuxieme
<sarhan> salma, il faut une partition pour installer ubuntu
<salma> comment je peut créer cett nouvelle partion ?
<sarhan> durant l'installation il te demandera comment tu veux installer ubuntu
<sarhan> choisi ta deuxieme partition
<sarhan> et mets / comme point de montage
<sarhan> et formate la en ext4
<sarhan> puis passe à l'étape suivante
<salma> sarhan au début de l'installation quel option je doit choisir installer ubuntuà coté de windows ?
<sarhan> tu choisi ca et tu laisse ubuntu régler la partition automatiquement
<sarhan> sinon partionner manuellement le disque dur
<salma> et lorsque je le laisse se faire automatiquement que se passe t'il pour les partitions existante ?
<sarhan> ubuntu s'installera dans la partition vide
<sarhan> et laissera l'aure
<salma> vide signifie ou windows ne pas installé cad il va s'installer sur la partition D ?
<sarhan> oui
<salma> donc il va faire partition seulement pour D
<sarhan> D est deja une partition
<sarhan> il va la formatter en ext4
<sarhan> et y installer ubuntu
<salma> et les fichiers qui existe dans la prtition D ?
<sarhan> mets les dans la C:
<salma> ok mais j'ai 350 GO en D ce ne pas beaucoup pour ubuntu
<sarhan> mela tu fais partionnement manuel
<sarhan> tu chois l'éspace que tu veux pour ta partition
<salma> oki kathart 3lik sarhan
<salma> merci beaucoup sarhan
<sarhan> de rien
<sarhan> salma, lis ça, ca aidera beaucoup http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/installer_ubuntu_avec_le_live_cd
<salma> merci sarhan :)))
<salma> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-07
<bmoez> salut, est ce que dans les fichiers de /var/log/ , on peut trouver des donnés personnels
<DelphiWorld> salam:)
<DelphiWorld> hey EgyParadox !
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: Salam mon frère;)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-08
<AdamLmbrg> louled... ta3rfouch win najjem nel9a Ubuntu stickers fi tounes ?
<sarhan> fi 7atta blassa
<sarhan> ta seule possibilité c'est de les imprimer toi même chez un imprimeur tunisien
<sarhan> ouala d'en commander
<sarhan> ca se vend sur le canonical shop
<AdamLmbrg> s3ib commander =P banka ta3 tounes tmachich
<sarhan> fama bel paypal
<sarhan> walla cb internationale
<sarhan> ken 3andek chkoun mel barra
<AdamLmbrg> hedhika el mochkol famma 7add lbara
<AdamLmbrg> =/
<AdamLmbrg> 3andekch ka3ba msakra ?
<AdamLmbrg> wala  7atta 1/4 ka3ba
<sarhan> 3andi 2 blayek :D
<sarhan> ama mane9semech
<sarhan> AdamLmbrg, enti t7eb ka3ba Ubuntu logo
<sarhan> walla sticker powered by ubuntu?
<sarhan> yet7at fi blasset windows
<AdamLmbrg> mohem 7aja telsa9 fel pc
<AdamLmbrg> :P
<sarhan> moch lezem ubuntu?
<sarhan> na3tik duckduckgo ken t7eb
<AdamLmbrg> ubuntu btbi3a
<sarhan> AdamLmbrg, demande à ce mec là https://www.facebook.com/pages/Baboucha/113268435415177 il fait des stickers à l'unité de très bonne qualité
<sarhan> bon je vous laisse
<AdamLmbrg> Merci
<AdamLmbrg> =)
<elacheche_anis> AdamLmbrg, essaie d'être présent à une de nos event :) et peut être tu aura un sticker :)
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam EgyParadox
<DelphiWorld> yo sarhan
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-09
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> salam EgyParadox elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld :)
<elacheche_anis> Quoi de neuf DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: j'atend EgyParadox :P
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: j'atend eg ;)
<elacheche_anis> !
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, is sleeping :p
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: allé révéyé EgyParadox !
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, sarhan aussi dort X) ou probablement il est entrain de passer un examen X)
<DelphiWorld> LOL
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu connais viber ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, nope
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: ;)
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> sorry
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: always LOL... waekeup !
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, effectivement je passai un exam de math
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<sarhan> hello elacheche_anis DelphiWorld and EgyParadox
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, en fin de compte tu l'as rencontré?
<elacheche_anis> Hey sarhan & EgyParadox :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: alore non, c'est pour sa que je l'appelle actuaileman !
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: where are you in cairo ?
<EgyParadox> nasr city
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, 3andhom 7ay elnasr fi mesr? :D
<elacheche_anis> loooooool... copier/coller sarhan
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: me too !
<EgyParadox> madinet nasr :D
<DelphiWorld> eme too man!
<EgyParadox> where?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: i'm in the ayeronotic street:PO
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: tayarane
<sarhan> ah touma medinet ? :(
<sarhan> a7na 7ay akahaw
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld & EgyParadox don't forget to share photos with us!! :p
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :P
<sarhan> and share coffee too :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: come here
 * sarhan slaps elacheche_anis  around a bit with a large trout
<elacheche_anis> killall sarhan
<sarhan> you are not root to do this action
<sarhan> sudo rm -rvf elacheche_anis/*
 * DelphiWorld slap back sarhan
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, :'(
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<elacheche_anis> X)
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> let meet EgyParadox !
<sarhan> let eat EgyParadox !
<DelphiWorld> lol
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: so so so? how we can meet!
<EgyParadox> anytime
<EgyParadox> sorry
<EgyParadox> i have to go now sorry
<EgyParadox> bye DelphiWorld elacheche_anis sarhan
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<EgyParadox> :D
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> :)
<elacheche_anis> Bye EgyParadox
<eon_> ça fait presque un an que j'étais pas sur ce chan :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-10
<DelphiWorld> yo
<DelphiWorld> hey EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: bonn soir, tu a un tv devan toi ?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: do you have a tv near you ?
<EgyParadox> ummm why?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: check for me a radio station if is up :( alaqsa voice
<EgyParadox> u mean tv or radio?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: tv but digital, so radio included :P
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: where we can meet DUDE!
 * DelphiWorld slaps EgyParadox around a bit with a large trout
<EgyParadox> where do u recommend?
<EgyParadox> are u now in cairo?
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: let's have a cup of coffee befaure i go man !
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: now i'm in nasr city !
<EgyParadox> cool
<EgyParadox> im there too
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: so, recomand a place so we can have a cup of coffee now :P
<MaWaLe> bonsoir tout le monde
<MaWaLe> il y a quelqu'un???!!!
<neo31> salut MaWaLe
<neo31> ca va ?
<MaWaLe> hi neo31
<MaWaLe> fine thx and you?
<neo31> not bad
<MaWaLe> any news about the T-UGJ
<neo31> :)
<neo31> it was great
<neo31> i'll try to blog about it tomorrow night after the tedx
<MaWaLe> j'aurais aimé y participer :(
<neo31> :/
<neo31> j'attendez que tu vien la 2eme journee
<MaWaLe> vraiment c'est la galère avec le boulot
<neo31> :(
<neo31> massiri je pe pas bouger bientot
<neo31> nkammal hal 3wayam 9raya w tabda machekil el 5idma :(
<MaWaLe> why?
<neo31> trassili kif ejjme3a elkoll 5idma w fadda
<MaWaLe> pour moi ce sont surtout les retours de cette prétendue révolution
<neo31> c ce ke g remarquer
<neo31> vous avez mois de temps
<neo31> surtout elli ya3mal famille saye
<MaWaLe> ce n 'est pas une "thawra" mais une "fawdha"
<neo31> ah ok je vois
<neo31> lol
<neo31> we t'as raison
<MaWaLe> and how about your studies?
<neo31> ca va durer encore un pe cette fawdha
<neo31> hum, hawka diz ta5taf
<MaWaLe> je ne pense pas "un peu"
<neo31> lol
<MaWaLe> vu l'allure générale, je pense que ça va durer plus que prévue :p
<neo31> we
<neo31> lol ce ke le gov a prevu n'est pas l'echelle
<MaWaLe> ce qui m'embête c'est que la communauté de l'open source tunisienne aurait du profiter de cette occasion
<neo31> dhahra des le debut
<neo31> elli ye7ssib wa7dou yofdhollou
<MaWaLe> mais au lieu de ça nous avons eu sur la scène du libre ce que nous avons vu sur la scène politique
<MaWaLe> une division
<neo31> kifech division
<MaWaLe> j'aurais aimer voir TOUTES les instances du libre unies dans UN seul projet
<MaWaLe> qui tournera autour du libre dans l'enseignement et le libre pour le GOV
<MaWaLe> mais ...
<neo31> on a tjr les mm membres autour du logiciel libre avec le nombre qui a moins de temps plus que le nombre des nouveau membres
<sarhan> hello world
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<neo31> bref il faut trouver des solutions et faire un pe plus d'effort ou trouver un source de temps
<neo31> creer une machine de temps pe etre
<MaWaLe> neo31:  je parle de la communauté en général et pas de U-Tn
<fakher> bsr
<neo31> we c le cas de la communaute en generale
<neo31> salut fakher
<MaWaLe> bonsoir fakher
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  content de te retrouver
<neo31> je v faire qq efforts pour essayer de regroupper les membres de sousse et du sahel pour que tlm reste motivee
<sarhan> MaWaLe, ca va bien?
<MaWaLe> neo31:  :(
<MaWaLe> neo31:  il faut parler des membres point à la ligne :(
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  i missed your slaps :p
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> neo31, lé lel jihawyet
<neo31> we MaWaLe
<neo31> lol sarhan degage
<sarhan> :(
<neo31> mais si y a pas de locals ou qq chose pour reunir les gens ici MaWaLe
<neo31> je rigole sarhan
<MaWaLe> neo31:  on a le meilleur des locaux : IRC
<neo31> heka 3lech les membres yo93dou barcha fel virtuel w ils commencent a demotiver avec le temps
 * sarhan slaps neo31 around a bit with a large trout
<MaWaLe> neo31:  sarhan est "undéggeable" c'est un bot :p :p :p
 * neo31 slaps sarhan bka3ba tmatimm (7kokk)
<neo31> !commands
<neo31> !help
<sarhan> no help for newbies
<sarhan> RTFM
<MaWaLe> lol sarhan
<neo31> !manual
<sarhan> RTFW
<MaWaLe> neo31:  tu dois mettre un / avant le help
<sarhan> sinon plus sérieusement
<MaWaLe> sans !
<neo31> c pa le cas pour les bots MaWaLe
<sarhan> j'ai vu que nizarus allait participer au tedxepi
<neo31> yep
<sarhan> ils vont faire du streaming
<MaWaLe> la commande que tu mets est valable avec les bots initiés
<neo31> ghodwa houjoum 3al tedx
<sarhan> et ils n'ont pas de licence de streaming
<sarhan> ils peuvent être poursuivi par TED
<sarhan> vous pouvez vérifier ici : http://www.ted.com/tedx/events?filter=2&autocomplete_filter=Tunisia&when=&eventperiod=tags&tags=all&available=on&unavailable=on&go=Go
<neo31> hum
<MaWaLe> neo31:  nous n'avons pas un bot initié sur notre chan
<sarhan> neo31, chneya rayek?
<MaWaLe> un problème de ping pour les membres du sahel :(
<MaWaLe> le ping fait du régionalisme :p
<sarhan> :D
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  will you slap the ping :p
<sarhan> i love ping
<sarhan> neo31, Goldenscorp asset elconnexion al se7el?
<sarhan> 9asset*
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> un problème de ping pour les membres du sahel :(
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> le ping fait du régionalisme :p
<MaWaLe> <sarhan> :D
<MaWaLe> <MaWaLe> sarhan:  will you slap the ping :p
<MaWaLe> <sarhan> i love ping
<DelphiWorld> salut sae
#ubuntu-tn 2012-03-11
<elacheche_anis> salam les gars :)
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: yo ;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: i meet with EgyParadox yesterday ;)
<EgyParadox> DelphiWorld,
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> Back :)
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, Great :)
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, where are the photos? :p
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: :P
<DelphiWorld> hey EgyParadox :)
<DelphiWorld> re;)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: you won sleep today maybe;)
<DelphiWorld> ou est elacheche_anis ?
<sarhan> quelque part
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: lol sava ?
<sarhan> bien
<sarhan> et toi?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu est libre ?
<sarhan> oui j'ai que du libre :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je veux te dérengé un peux ;)
<sarhan> ba vas y
<sarhan> tu me dérange pas :D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: êsse qu'on peux installé un ubuntu server 11.10 sure ma vm ici ? avec teamviewer
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> drop ton id et pass teamviewer
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: merci ;)
<sarhan> et connecte toi skype
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je veux créer un ubuntu dans un compact flash:)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: biensure pour la voi ou text ?
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: online :|
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> j'ai pas de mic fonctionnel
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: LOL pas de problem
<sarhan> on va faire que du texte
<sarhan> donc restons sur irc
<sarhan> envoye moi l'id et passen pm irc
<sarhan> ping DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> ack sarhan
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: 1S
<sarhan> ok :)
<DelphiWorld> saje cherche l'iso ;)re sarhan
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: je cherche l'iso ;)
<sarhan> ok prends ton temps
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: found;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: tu a ressu ?
<sarhan> je reviens dans 5 minute le temps de me laver les mains
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<sarhan> hello oix
<oix> hi sarhan :)
<oix> hi tout le monde !
<sarhan> ça va bien?
<oix> je pense, et toi ?
<sarhan> bien
<DelphiWorld> salut oix
<oix> salut DelphiWorld :)
<oix> sarhan, comment s'est passé la UGJ ?
<sarhan> exams
<sarhan> pas pu y aller
<DelphiWorld> oix: c'est quoi la UGJ ?
<DelphiWorld> ubuntu global *** ?
<oix> yep, Ubuntu Global Jam
<DelphiWorld> ah
<DelphiWorld> ou sa oix ?
<oix> sarhan, et ça s'est bien passé tes exams ?
<sarhan> oix, oui surtout en math pour une fois
<sarhan> et toi ca va bien tes études?
<DelphiWorld> oix: tunisy ?
<DelphiWorld> oix: ah l'algérie !
<oix> DelphiWorld, à Gabes
<oix> DelphiWorld, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIIRcPV921M&feature=player_detailpage
<DelphiWorld> qu'elle wilaya oix ?
<oix> sarhan, je dirais que je suis plus avec des tournages qu'avec les études cette année ...
<oix> DelphiWorld, Tizi Ouzou
<DelphiWorld> oix: alger :P
<DelphiWorld> oix: mais maintenan je suis en egypt et demain je r'entre inshalah;)
<oix> DelphiWorld, cool :) moi je réside et étudie à Bordj El Kiffan ^^
<DelphiWorld> oix: ;)
<DelphiWorld> oix: et moi je travail c'est la sossiété de merde qui coupe l'internet chack pico seconde
<DelphiWorld> oix: qu'elle spécialité ?
<DelphiWorld> oix: et votre connection c'est Easy:D
 * DelphiWorld kick out elacheche_anis
<zaafouri> bonsoir
<DelphiWorld> salam wissem zaafouri
<DelphiWorld> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRm5RRe5UBg&list=PL2CA5ECB94001F330&index=4&feature=plpp_video*
 * sarhan slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * sarhan slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * sarhan slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
 * DelphiWorld slaps elacheche_anis around a bit with a large trout
<DelphiWorld> re sarhan
<oix> http://getlinux.sourceforge.net/ <== un bel outil pour ceux qui veulent jetter un rapide coup d'oeil et télécharger différentes distributions linux facilement
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-04
<monta> salem
<monta> brabbi ena 3andi 12.10, el wifi walla ma3adech yemchi
<monta> mafhemtech chni el problem
<monta> any help plz
<issam_> ping
<Chikore> ping issam_
<issam_> أين البقية؟؟؟؟
<luna> @chikore
<issam_> alor on cherche a faire une journée compléte pas une 1/2 journée c ça???
<Chikore> ping Neo31`
<nexus31> ping issam_
<nexus31> welcome home ^^
<Chikore> ping nexus31
<nexus31> pong ChanServ
<nexus31> pong Chikore
<Chikore> Meskin ChanServ lol dima yetpinga min jorrti
<issam_> pong nexus31
 * Chikore 9la9
<nexus31> c koi ce groupe?
<Chikore> ping Raed667
<Raed667> pong Chikore
<nexus31> lol
<nexus31> sa7a Chikore
<nexus31> wa7dik w barra
<Chikore> Raed667, nexus31 comment cacher l'IP?
<Chikore> et le remplacer par unaffiliated
<mary_> ping @tous
<Chikore> Pong mary_
<Raed667> ce truc s'apelle cloack
<Raed667> regarde dans la documentation de freenode
<Chikore> Oui c pas clair
<Raed667> tu register ton pseudo
<Chikore> c fait
<Raed667> tu va dans le channel de #freenode
<Raed667> et tu demande  en anglais d'avoir un cloak
<Chikore> c eux don qui sont les responsable de le faire
<nexus31> c toi le responsable de ton registered nick Chikore
<nexus31> donc c toi ki doit demander le cloack
<Chikore> le fait de demander un cloak
<issam_> kammaltch chikore??
<Chikore> and only ops can do it
<Chikore> :/
<Chikore> aya si issam_ tfadhel
<mary_> ping issam_
<issam_> c a propo de l event prochain
<Chikore> Ok
<nexus31> oui Chikore
<issam_> on cherche a faire une journée compléte pas une 1/2 journée c ça???
<nexus31> baddal ton nick
<Chikore> journée complète ou une demi journée?
<nexus31> 7ott shuck w a3malou group m3a Chikore
<nexus31> ghallabt 3lia enti wel ChanServ
<Chikore> :D
<Chikore> kifeh el Group?
<nexus31> oui
<nexus31> journee complete
<nexus31> release party au PSM
<Shuck> Good
<nexus31> cs help Shuck
<nexus31>  /cs help
<issam_> alor lazem tkoun 28 avril pas 27
<nexus31> plutot /ns help
<mary_> eyh
<nexus31> pk 28 et pas 27 ?
<nexus31> 27 c un samedi
<issam_> matnajjemch ta3ml matinée samdi
<nexus31> pk pas ?
<issam_> les etudiants ya9raw
<Shuck> j'aime bien qu'on organise toute une journée
<Shuck> fel vacance avec une bonne pub
<nexus31> lol fel vacance les etudiants elkoll yraw7ou
<issam_> chikore rahi release party :p
<Shuck> :)
<nexus31> oui
<issam_> mchit essbé7 au PSM w 9alouli a3ml matlab b ism jam3yia ou club
<issam_> je pense b ism cll a7sen
<Shuck> la plupart tkoun Samedi Matin
<mary_> @issam_   on peut  pas réserver tt  le samdi ?
<Shuck> Ch9awlkom na3mlouha fel isitc?
<issam_> nn on peu ma matain chkoun yjik???
<mary_> -1
<Shuck> Me and mary_ nexus31 elacheche_anis
<mary_> isitcom nn
<Shuck> mary_, 3leh isitcom nn?
<mary_> PSM  nous permet d'avoir une grande pub //  isitcom admin tfeded :(
<issam_> isetcom -1
<issam_> psm akber w 3andou ism
<Shuck> Oké mela ch9awlek fi PSM bism el club Free your Mind
<mary_> @issam_   9olli peut-on avoir une tte  journée 27 ?
<issam_> nadhmou chway la7dith
<issam_> elli y7ebb ya7ki yarfa3 sob3ou !
<Shuck> issam_, ceci n'est pas une réunion
<issam_> bech nefhmou b3adhna choko
<Shuck> Oke nexus31 soit président mela
<issam_> ping nexus31
<Shuck> welli y7eb yetkallem yekteb !
<mary_> ! pr avoir la parole eof pr terminer
<Shuck> (y)
<issam_> !
<mary_> tfadhel issam_
<issam_> ok 7abb na5ou le 28 5ater nhar essebt essba7 les etudiants ya9raw
<issam_> w a7na bech na3mlou journée kemla
<issam_> pr garantir la présence
<issam_> n5allouha nhar a7ad alors le 28
<issam_> a partir de 10 h
<mary_> !
<issam_> 7aja o5ra pel psm 9alouli lazem matleb b ism jam3yia ou club
<issam_> la7dha mary_
<issam_> 9olt na3mlouha b ism cll 5ater houma bidhom 3andhom event
<issam_> w ken t7ebbou nda5lou l club mta3 shuck m3aha
<issam_> 9alou na5tou % itha famma frais d'inscrit akahou w a7na gratuit alors maya5thou chay
<issam_> eof
<issam_> mary_ tfadhel
<mary_> alors
<mary_> 28 5ir   men 27  cette  estimation se base  sur quoi essentiellement ? //
<adeton-rpi> hi
<issam_> nbre de public
<nexus31> pong issam_
<nexus31> Shuck, issam_ je pe pa
 * nexus31 @ work
<nexus31> sinon a7kiw 3adi nombre sghir lenna
<nexus31> vous etes que 3 personnes
<nexus31> et c pas une reunion officielle
<nexus31> 3lech president et je c pa koi :p
<adeton-rpi> ui  c officiel
<nexus31> adeton-rpi 3arrif bi nafssik ?
<nexus31> hi
<adeton-rpi> lol any name can  represent me
<Neo31> ok
<issam_> nkammlou?????
<adeton-rpi> yes
<adeton-rpi>  nkamlou
<issam_> ??
<adeton-rpi> adeton-rpi represnet koi neo  ?
<issam_> adeton-rpi vs etes ki???
 * Neo31 @ work, no troll please
<adeton-rpi> ????
<issam_> +1 neo31
<Neo31> adeton-rpi, ce site peut aider a savoir ce que represent Neo http://bit.ly/g00gl3it
<issam_> mary_ so?????
<adeton-rpi> :'( bye
<Shuck> Neo31, chbih fsa3? xD
<issam_> 9allek @ work :p
<Shuck> ok issam_
<Shuck> je revient + tard
<mary_> انا   نتصور
<mary_> نتلمو مرة اخرى  الناس الكل هوني
<mary_> و  نشوفو  كيفاه  باش تولي  الحكاية
<Shuck> oui, mais on oubli le chat sur facebook
<issam_> Shuck chnoua l club mta3ek???
<Shuck> FreeYourMind
<issam_> wa9téch tnajjmou ennes lkoll w 7ottou fi bélkom ma3andich connex feddar
<mary_> توا نتصرف  انا
<mary_> المهم انت اعطيتنا التفاصيل  الكل
<mary_> الكل  في الليل  نجم  نتلاقو
<issam_> date 28 avril de 9h à 17h
<mary_> و 27
<issam_> matlab b ism club cll-fsm
<issam_> 27 bech nsallou ejjom3a :p
<mary_> انا  يلزمني  نمشي توا يا عصام
<mary_> كان  فما حاجة توا نتصل بيك
<issam_> eof eof eof
<Neo31> win mcha issam Chikore ?
<Chikore> Neo31, Don't Know
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> Chikore, a savoir 27 avril samedi  >>> <issam_> 27 bech nsallou ejjom3a :p
<Neo31> bach ysalli jom3it el massi7 ?
<Chikore> LoooL
<Chikore> May Be
<Shuck> ping Neo31`
<El-Beji> i'm clock aniiis!!!!
<El-Beji> clocked :p
<neo31> lol zemmali-voip :) c koi ce nick :p
<zemmali-voip> hhhh :) neo31
<neo31> koi 2 9 ?
<zemmali-voip> pas beaucoup m nchallah Jeudi en resume
<zemmali-voip> neo31, macheto asterisk 11.2.1
<neo31> non je pense jarabt el 10 c une LTS si je me rappel bien
<neo31> mais fama 7keya mte3 module kernet mouch dispo sur le depot
<neo31> rassatli 93adt fi version a9dam chwaya mte3 noyau et je c pas kan fiha faille ou pas encore (cherchit vit fait normalement ca va)
<neo31> anyway c en local w fi machine wa7adha w mich critique (i don't care about its security)
<zemmali-voip> oui cv 10 3ando 9rebe 1 ans et LTS ahsen
<zemmali-voip> m mochkel fi hkayat module
<zemmali-voip> ani d5alte chanel asterisk
<zemmali-voip> whoma 3aoinoni
<zemmali-voip> bah sabito
<neo31> compilih w barra mahouch dispo 3al depo
<neo31> sinon chouf tal9ach paquet dhaya3 sur net
<zemmali-voip> ehhh haka chnoa yazem obara
<neo31> :p
<El-Beji> neo31 packaging !!! ab3etli tuto ken 3andek plz
<Neo31`> re
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-05
<monta> salut
<Chikore> ping Neo31
<DelphiWorld> m
<DelphiWorld> Salut Neo31
<DelphiWorld> Salam Neo31 zemmali-voip
<DelphiWorld> zemmali-voip: Sip 2.0 403
<zemmali-voip> slm DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Salam zemmali-voip :)
<zemmali-voip> labesalik
<DelphiWorld> alhamdoulillah zemmali-voip merci
<zemmali-voip> y3achek hmdlh DelphiWorld :)
<zemmali-voip> de rien
<DelphiWorld> :)
<DelphiWorld> =)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :)
<Neo31> zemmali-voip, DelphiWorld mahboul mte3 voip :) c un ingenieur telecom (self taught)
<Neo31> ca va DelphiWorld ? koi 2 9 ?
<DelphiWorld> sava  merci Neo31 :P
<Neo31> chbik ma3adech todh'hor ?
<Neo31> ca fait longtemps ke t'as pas connecter
<DelphiWorld> :P
<Neo31> salut El-Beji
<Neo31> tu ma contacter hier pour qq chose
<Neo31> g rater ton msg
<Neo31> c t koi ?
<Neo31> ah oui a propos le packaging
<Neo31> verifie le message privee
<Neo31> ab3athli mail
<Neo31> kan t7ib taw na3mlou classroom online soon
<El-Beji> ok neo taw nab3etlek mail
<elacheche_anis> Salut les gars
<Chikore> El-Beji, 9ayed essebssi m3ana?
<El-Beji> ui
<El-Beji> enti chkoun choko mte3 maktoub?
<Chikore> tnajjem t9oul
<Shuck> I'm Shuck
<El-Beji> chuck norris :p
<neo31> choko mte3 char3ia El-Beji
<El-Beji> hhhhhh ya choko ya choko ennes lkol tlawej 3lik w enti 3al irc #ubuntu-tn
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-06
<monta> salut
<zemmali-voip> slm :)
<sept> Bonsoir tout le monde
<sept> Anis j'ai lu l'article
<elacheche_anis> Salut sept
<elacheche_anis> :X
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> Bien :D
<sept> :))
<sept> Au fait au dernier paragraphe y a une petite faute
<elacheche_anis> N'oublie la ML :D et d'être présent parmi nous lors des events :D
<sept> Certainement
<elacheche_anis> Salut zemmali-voip :D
<sept> Mais je veux vous rejoindre en temps réel
<elacheche_anis> Tu parle de quel faute sept
<sept> Pour fixer des objectifs
<sept> finallement une* bonne nouvelle
<elacheche_anis> Signale le bug par un mail privé à nizarus :D
<zemmali-voip> salut elacheche_anis wine labes alik
<zemmali-voip> :)
<elacheche_anis> Great :D
<sept> Il y a pas trop du monde
<elacheche_anis> oui sept, les gens aime FB plus que irc :(
<sept> Mais il faut les informer
<sept> Et leurs dire de l'irc
<sept> Et leur parler *
<elacheche_anis> C'est pour ça qu'on a bloqué les l=publications publics dans le groupe FB..
<sept> Heu oui
<sept> Mais il savent pas l'existance de l'IRC
<sept> les gens
<elacheche_anis> T'as lu la publication ou t'as êcrit ton commentaire sur FB?!
<sept> Au fait je veux savoir quel est le but de tout ça ?
<sept> En fait pas vraiement
<elacheche_anis> Le but de quoi!
<sept> À part rassambler du monde
<elacheche_anis> Créer une communauté
<sept> rassombler*
<sept> D'accord
<sept> Et après la création de communauté ?
<elacheche_anis> X)
<sept> J'ai une meilleure idée
<elacheche_anis> dis
<sept> Au lieu de dépenser tout ces effort pour rassembler du monde
<sept> Pourquoi ne pas  chercher à créer notre propre distribution ?
<sept> La communité viendra en conséquence
<sept> C'est ce que "je pense " ce que le site officiel de ubuntu a fait
<elacheche_anis> Une bonne idée.. Je te conseil aussi de lire ces pages pour savoir plus c'est quoi ubuntu-tn → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ
<elacheche_anis> http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/
<sept> D'accord
<sept> Et sinon  Anis: dis au moins au monde dans le groupe, de lire "les à propos"
<elacheche_anis> sept, ?
<sept> "Que c'est très important de les lire"
<sept> Les à propos du groupe, mà où vous mettez les condition et les informations
<sept> là*
<elacheche_anis> oui t'as raison.. je vais le faire
<sept> D'accord
<sept> Salut El-Beji Bienvenu parmis nous
<El-Beji> merci sept
<sept> Anis avec : putty -ssh #ubuntu-tn  j'ai eu une réponse, je comprends pas pourquoi
<elacheche_anis> putty! t'es sous WinBug sept !
<sept> Non
<sept> Sous ubuntu
<sept> Putty étant un programme libre
<elacheche_anis> y a putty sous ubuntu!! pourquoi tu auras besoin de putty sous linux?
<elacheche_anis> !
<sept> Gérant les protocole ssh et telnet et autre
<sept> Puisque pour l'instant je connais pas d'autres clients
<elacheche_anis> ouvre le terminal et tape man ssh et man telnet :D
<sept> LOL
<elacheche_anis> les clients ssh et telnet sont prêt installer sous Linux ;)
<sept> Il fallait avant toute action faire: apropos ssh
<sept> Le truc c'est que j'ai pas cherché à le savoir
<sept> Merci pour l'info
<zemmali-voip> aya slm sbahe n9ome bekre m3a ino maodo3e 3jebni m dsl slm
<elacheche_anis> Je quitte aussi.. BN :D
<sept> Bonne nuit
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-07
<zemmali-voip> slm :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-08
<proby> salam , kifech najouti i support lil 3arabia fil cli , deja 3malto mais les lettres ma9lobin ! w deconnectés
<proby>  /j #slackware-tn
<proby> Salam , slackware support channel-tn please join and stay as long as you can #slackware-tn
<proby> Neo31`:  are you here ?
<proby> billahi 7otoha fi topic
<proby> http://pastebin.com/ygw1ihU4
<issam_> 22h00
<mary_> salem  @ tous
<zemmali-voip> slm marhba bikam :)
<issam_> salam
<mary_> ou sont  les autres @issam_   ?
<issam_> who knows??? :/
<mary_> :(
<mary_> Neo31
<mary_> @issam_ A3mel appel  ma3andich sold :/
<Shuck> ping issam_ mary_ Neo31` zemmali-voip El-Beji
<issam_> pong
<mary_> pong
<El-Beji> pong
<zemmali-voip> slm Shuck :)  marhba
<Shuck> wenou Neo31` ?
<Shuck> Anis?
<El-Beji> klethom el 5edma jme3a :p
<mary_> :(
<mary_> El-Beji tu es  qui ?
<El-Beji> fabi7aythou  ena el beji 9ayd sebsi
<issam_> pour anis y7ebblou bech ya5let taw kammel el5edma
<mary_> ah  d'acc
<mary_> il nous faut  alors une H
<El-Beji> alors mary_  t ki ?
<mary_> tu  dois  avant repondre à cette  question
<El-Beji> ta question???
<mary_> je  l'ai  posé  tout à l'heure
<mary_> tu  peux nous  te présenter  ?
<El-Beji> ejme3a eli 7adrou fi global jam ya3rfouni ama pd 2 prob n3awed
<El-Beji> wael chargui  2eme année info fac 2 scien monastir
<mary_> :o
<El-Beji> o.O koi?
<mary_> xD
<mary_> c luna
<issam_> ping tt l mond nabdéw????
<El-Beji> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<El-Beji> netcharfou ya mary_ :p
<mary_> nn  pas encore
<El-Beji> ne9smou el ka3ka?? barra bdina
<issam_> pk mary_???
<mary_> anis
<mary_> neo aussi
<mary_> geekette
<mary_> bilel
<issam_> c pk ce meeting exactement???
<El-Beji> good question issam_
<El-Beji> ping ChanServ
<bill_gaag> salam
<El-Beji> ping bill_gaag
<Shuck> salam bill_gaag
<issam_> je doit partir el9ahwa bech tsakker :( voila ech 3andi psm a priori d acc mais ils attendent le programme du journée w centr de formation sponsor oumourou wadh7a mai ena mrawa7 lundi inchallah alor lazem l prog ya7dher le plus tot possibl bech nhaezzou w tetfahmou 3la 7aja 9oulouli w elmarra ejjeyia bellahi netfahmou 3la wa9t njou fih ennes lkoll bn
<Shuck> Behi... good to know
<Shuck> chkoun 9aL 22h??
<El-Beji> -_-
<neo31> ahla bi El-Beji
<neo31> 7alit lien hier ?
<neo31> wala mizilt 5ayef :p
<neo31> ahla Shuck
<neo31> slt zemmali-voip
<neo31> slt tlm
<zemmali-voip> slm neo31
<zemmali-voip> winek 5oya labes alik?
<El-Beji> mazelt 5ayf ltawwa neo31 lbera7 lila kemla w ena n7awel :p
<neo31> fine zemmali-voip :) u ?
<neo31> lol El-Beji , t9oul film ro3b :p
 * neo31 is an angel ;)
<El-Beji> hhhhhhhhhhhhh ey neo31 angel 3alle5er hanou sema7 chehed t3almou fia bel8alet
<neo31> lool enti 9olt :p
<neo31> el 3ib fina a7na nfassroulik fel concept de modem et translation de son et de l'analogique vers le numerique!!
<El-Beji> mela chnia 7keyt el carte reseau looooooool
<neo31> chbiha ?
<neo31> hhh
<neo31> El-Beji, noss ellil fetit
<neo31> barra nanni!
<neo31> al 3ilmou nour El-Beji (wa7na n5afou 3lik)
<El-Beji> :'( tared fia 7ozni w alami kabiran
<neo31> na3rfouk fhimtna! tawa lezmik tifhim rou7ik :p
<El-Beji> mela taw nab3thelkom chway choklata m sa3oudia
<neo31> lol
<neo31> haya n5alik
<neo31> el channel chanelik
<neo31> wel 7ouma 7oumtik
<neo31> i was kidding
<neo31> je go
<neo31> c ya soon
<El-Beji> na3ref ya neo31
<El-Beji> aa no9sed neo32.04 :p
#ubuntu-tn 2013-03-09
<zemmali-voip> neo31, wineo anis chnia hoilo
<Chikore> ping nexus66
<nexus66> salut
<nexus66> :D
<nexus66> vous êtes ici ?
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31`
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-03
<elacheche> GM
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-05
<Neo31> Hello folks
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-06
<lunapersa> ping H4RDi
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-08
<amdma> slm
<iloveubuntu> slm
<Na3iL> slm iloveubuntu
<iloveubuntu> Na3iL : cv ?
<Na3iL> 7mdl ça roule & toi :) ?
<iloveubuntu> cv jidaa
<Na3iL> xD bien
#ubuntu-tn 2014-03-09
<elacheche_anis> Hey guys :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-03-03
<Neo31> hello world
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-07
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: can you reach na3il ?
<elacheche> N`importe_qui: I can try
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: can you ask him if he is in his university ? i'm there if that's interests him
<N`importe_qui> elacheche: but hurry up please.
<damascene> elacheche, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_qQZ92onhU
<damascene> Morse Code Music... The Rhythm of the Code -Alpha
<elacheche> Awesome damascene x)
<damascene> ☺
<pavlushka> Hi, every1!!!
<pavlushka> elacheche, O/
<elacheche_anis> Hey there! Welcome to Tunisia :D
<elacheche_anis> Wassup pavlushka
<elacheche_anis> elacheche == elacheche_anis :)
<pavlushka> I tabbed & it completed to elacheche
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis, Sorry
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis, going good.
<elacheche_anis> :)
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis, good night!!
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-08
<Chikore> Hello nizarus elacheche :)
<elacheche> Hey!
<Chikore> how are you?
<elacheche> Good thx
<damascene> elacheche, please someone change the topic of #ubuntu-arabic to reference this channel and #linuxac
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-12
<elacheche_anis> crack3r: check inbox :p
<crack3r> elacheche_anis: le mail que tu viens d'envoyer ?
<elacheche_anis> Yep.. You used Op.tn services before? Because the domain is available already.. Some situations I can't understand :/
<damascene> elacheche_anis, مرحبا عزيزي، نسيتنا؟
<elacheche_anis> damascene: Hey! No, just too busy these days :/ Too many work & projects :/
<damascene> wish you luck
<elacheche_anis> thx damascene, how are you doing
<damascene> fine ☺ thank you
<amine> Hello :)
<Guest11606> Are we having the meeting tonight as planned  ?
<elacheche_anis> Identify yourself Guest11606
<Guest11606> Amine :p
<elacheche_anis> use /nick <nikname> to change that
<elacheche_anis> Meeting is in #ubuntu-tn-meeting
<MedAmine> started already ?
<elacheche_anis> Nop
<MedAmine> good :D
<ounis> salem
<pavlushka> Salem
<ounis> pavlushka meeting is on #ubuntu-tn-meeting
<elacheche_anis> Yo pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> ounis, I am just a guest from Bangladesh.
<ounis> welcome
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis, o/
<pavlushka> ounis, thanks
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis, So , how are you?
<ounis> it's a shame the meeting is in a language stranger to our country and not global enough
<elacheche_anis> pavlushka: need coffee x)
<pavlushka> ounis, come on.
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis, Yep
<elacheche_anis> ounis: you can share your thoughts with the chairman :)
<ounis> I'm serious, I get offended when Tunisians speak a language that is spoken in Tunisia just because they were colonized by frenchies
<ounis> anyways I say it here because it's off topic
<ounis> even here I guess it's off topic
<elacheche_anis> ounis: I'm serious as well, share your thoughts with the chairman
<ounis> what chairman?
<elacheche_anis> sabri is the meeting chair
<elacheche_anis> ounis: Hatem, isn't it? Or I'm mistaken?
<ounis> yep
<elacheche_anis> :)
<elacheche_anis> Bad internet pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> auto resets peer.
<elacheche_anis> Try to use a ZNc → https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC ;)
<pavlushka> but how to configure it, how will it bounce me?? @ elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> chaker: can you please help pavlushka ? You have better expereicne in that than me :)
<pavlushka> Hello, chaker !
<pavlushka> I just ran "/znc start" here.
<pavlushka> what's the catch
<pavlushka> means now how it will affect me?
<elacheche_anis> pavlushka: Check http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<pavlushka> tried to configure the znc, lets see if it works. otherwise I'll askk you later.
<elacheche_anis> chaker: when you're here try to help pavlushka please :)
<pavlushka> night all guys.
<pavlushka> bye, elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> night pavlushka
#ubuntu-tn 2016-03-13
<fanen> Bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-06
<elacheche> Morning
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> Morning fols :O/
<nzoueidi> Morning
<nzoueidi> elacheche: did you saw my last msg here about going to Jandouba from Tunis?
<elacheche> Yeah.. Thanks for that information.. So for me It'll be Sousse → Bab Sadoune (is this right?), then go to beb aliwa, then to jendouba.. am I gettign this right?
<elacheche> davlefou nzoueidi les gars de ISET demandent des information sur nous, un genre de CV/Description.. Vous pouvez partager queque chose via la ML? ou m'envoyer ça en privé et je le transfert :)
<nzoueidi> Yes, but I will wait you in Bab sadoune then go together to Bab Aliwa
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I was thinkin about that, but then I tought myself that I don't need to waste your time :p I'd love to meet you @bab sadoune then go together, at least I can't lose my path x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: no it is okay, we go together better then meet there in Bab Aliwa :D
<nzoueidi> and you are coming in Louage?
<elacheche> Yes.. Hold on a second.. I mixed the "ports".. Let me check 1st
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> If you are coming in Louage, you will come to Moncef Bay
<davlefou> Je vais t'envoie un Cv.
<davlefou> envoyer
<elacheche> Yes nzoueidi, you're right! I don't know Tunis, and always mix names..
<nzoueidi> No problem :D I will be there
<elacheche> davlefou: Qu'est ce que t'as décidé? Tu passeras par Tunis ou tu as un autre meilleur plan?
<elacheche> nzoueidi: We'll coordinate by phone just decide when we should quit Tunis to be @Jendouba by 5pm
<davlefou> Je sais pas encore!
<davlefou> J'analyse la problématique.
<davlefou> Vous partiriez a quelque heures de Tunis?
<elacheche> Pour moi, je passe à Tunis, je rencontre nzoueidi là bas, et on va ensemble vers la station de louage ou y a les louages vers Jendouba
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Va choisir l'heure, et je vais essayer dêtre à Tunis avant 30min de cette heure
<nzoueidi> elacheche: What time we should be in Jandouba?
<davlefou> Jusqu'a quel heure y a t'il des départs depuis Tunis pour Jendouba?
<nzoueidi> Je sais pas, depend au nombre de louages et nombre des gens qu'ils vont a Jandouba
<nzoueidi> mais on peut dire jq 15h ~ 16h
<davlefou> Pour Bizerte, c'est du genre 19-20h
<davlefou> 2017-03-06 11:21:17 (47,1 MB/s) - ‘ubuntu-16.04.2-server-amd64.iso’ saved [869269504/869269504]
<elacheche> Je connais pas Jendouba, alors de ma part, je préfére être là bas avant le coucher du soleil
<davlefou> Que se passe t il la nuit?
<elacheche> davlefou: On discute :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://github.com/k4m4/movies-for-hackers
<nzoueidi> :D thank you for the link elacheche I really need it :D
<elacheche> This one is cool too https://esheavyindustries.com/2017/03/my-adventures-in-self-hosting/
<nzoueidi> "I had already closed down my social media accounts, which were probably the ones I had to worry about the most"
<nzoueidi> I like that men :D
<elacheche> x) Yeah, one day I'll do that too..
<nzoueidi> I am actually planning to do that, I feel like he is targeting me x) I am running my website using Github pages and am really struggling with SSL cert
<elacheche> I was planning to get a VPS & a domain for months, but still short of money and don't want to had brutal downtimes when I start to host my own services..
<elacheche> BTW, there is an awesome selfhosting repo and subreddit
<elacheche> https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted
<nzoueidi> I will take a look :D
<nzoueidi> need to go eat something, I will be back after 1 hour
<nzoueidi> o/
<elacheche> There is cool tools in there.. Many I was looking for to create my own home lab, just need to get a good internet 1st then a spare machine
<elacheche> Same here, brb
<elacheche> nizarus: Hey! You'll like these links https://esheavyindustries.com/2017/03/my-adventures-in-self-hosting/ && https://github.com/k4m4/movies-for-hackers
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<nizarus> merci pour les liens :)
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> elacheche, c'est ok pour le cv?
<elacheche> Yep thanks :) je vais l'envoyer via la ML :) merci
<elacheche> nizarus: Should we promote the event on FailBook or what? x) x(
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> vous avez finalisé l'affiche ?
<elacheche> Yep.. It's in the ML.. The last one I shared.. No time to hack it more than that..
<elacheche> I'm having a very busy days.. :/ Feb was very busy and tricky.. I'm almost always AFK when I'm not @work.. And I auto-censorship FB for my desktop @work..
<nizarus> il n'y a rien sur http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-tn/ ?
<elacheche> I started creating it the other day, ut I forgot to submit I guess :/ dumb me.. I'm creating it again
<nizarus> je m'occupe de l'event failbook
<elacheche> Thanks nizarus.. The FailBook page auto-share to tiwtter as well?
<elacheche> LoCo dir Bugs :/ Too slow :/
<elacheche> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-tn/3530-iset-jendouba-1703/
<nizarus> maintenant c'est visible sur twitter aussi
<elacheche> Thanks
<nzoueidi> aw I can retweet now :D \o/
<elacheche> https://carlosonunez.wordpress.com/2017/03/02/getting-into-devops/
<hassoon> 'sup you guys
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-07
<Dro> Morning! ~~
<elacheche> Morning, for the 1st time in years, I bring my laptop to meet my desktop workstation x) I need to setup a PXE serveur on my laptop and test it fro the event..
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche
<nzoueidi> That's cool :D you think that the materials in ISETj is good to do a PXE server?
<davlefou> pour un pxe serveur, suffit de faire un vm!
<davlefou> après tu fais un dhcp dans la vm avec réseau privative et hop!
<praisethemoon> Bonjour
<elacheche> Je sais davlefou :) J'ai fait ça plusiuers fois :) J'ai pas quelque chose qui tourne sous ma machine.. Je dois la mettre en place :) Je vais essayer de faire ça à l'aide docker, c'est plus léger :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I asked for a sswitch and cables, we can boot PCs to RAM then ask the next wave of PCs to boot
<elacheche> I just hope that the recent verisons of Ubuntu can be loaded to RAM..
<elacheche> Morning praisethemoon
<elacheche> Maybe I di that then fix my crashed Xorg on Gentoo next x)
<elacheche> nizarus: I see a 2nd Event poster in the FB event  that use bad material! Why they do that!
<elacheche> I think I need to send a mail to clear things :/
<elacheche> what do you think?
<davlefou> Il y a des trains pour Jendouba?
<elacheche> Oui davlefou, mais un ami m'a recommendé de ne pas choisir cette solution x)
<nizarus> elacheche: si'ils ont fait un autre c'est pas grave !
<nizarus> c'est inutile de faire la polimique
<nizarus> mais c'était un effort pour "rien"
<elacheche> They used the wrong logos.. no mention to Ubutnu-tn, a truncated event planning
<elacheche> check https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17156193_10210544109254025_5838159650519460177_n.jpg?oh=dd4890d8756b3b3b559ef29c9ea4fe91&oe=5963FCFC
<nzoueidi> more than that, they used it in their website : http://www.isetj.rnu.tn/
<nzoueidi> x)
<nizarus> bon, il y a le logo u-tn en petit au pied de l'affiche
<nizarus> tu peux leurs demander de faire aussi le tirage de notre affiche
<nizarus> et la coller
<nizarus> pour leur affiche je pense qu'ils ont besoin de faire apparaître leurs noms car ça peut entrer dans leur dossier pour évoluer dans le grade :-)
<elacheche> #kill_me_please x(
<nizarus> et oui :/
<elacheche> I hate "li3waj", I'm gonna send a mail..
<nizarus> bien fait elacheche :-)
<elacheche> I don't hate their poster, but, they could've share it when we started talking about posters and we could've use it and ask for enhancements.. Like we always do..
<davlefou> L'important, es que les gens viennent!
<nizarus> we hope so :-)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-08
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche and others
<elacheche> davlefou: T'as totalmeent raison.. Mais bon.. Je peux pas proposer autres chose..
<elacheche> :/
<davlefou> elacheche, pardon?
<elacheche> à props du mail :)
<davlefou> Qu'il pose les affiches aujourd'hui!!!
<davlefou> Est il possible de repousse d'un ou deux semaines?
<elacheche> Je pense pas.. Ils ont pas proposé ça.. :/ Dès le début ils ont proposé 2 dates 4 et 11, car ils ont des examens et d'autre events avant et après
<praisethemoon> Morning team
<praisethemoon> What's up?
<elacheche> Mornign praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> Morning elacheche
<praisethemoon> How are you today?
<elacheche> Tired
<praisethemoon> oh xD
<elacheche> I really hate systemd.. It conflict with dnsmasq and won't let it start the dhcp server
<pavlushka> goodnight elacheche :)
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche , how r u doing ? :)
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo :) Good, u?
<MarwenDo> I'm doing well , thank u elacheche
<elacheche> Guest35924: Welcome to Ubuntu Tunsia :) How can we help you :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-09
<elacheche> Morning!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: The idiot Systemd is creatign conflicts with my already installed packages and PXE needed services.. I'm gonna try to use a fresh VM.. just in case it won't work, do you have an idea what a pan B can look like? x) x(
<elacheche> s/pan/plan
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche and others
<nzoueidi> Well, that's what I was going to talk about :D
<nzoueidi> Maybe several dvds and usbs? the old way x)
<praisethemoon> Good day
<elacheche> I honestly don't think that people will have working DVD readers x) Espacially on laptops
<elacheche> I'll get ISOS just in case
<elacheche> Morning praisethemoon :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: If you have your laptop now and have good net can you please download the iso as well? just in case.. We'll use 16.04.2 Desktop AMD
<nzoueidi> Already have it :D
<elacheche> Thanks :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, this might interest you:https://about.gitlab.com/2017/03/02/why-we-are-not-leaving-the-cloud
<elacheche> Thanks praisethemoon :)
<elacheche> Very interesting
<praisethemoon>  \o/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Guess what! The idiot SystemD just hangued on boot asking me to press ctrl+d to continue!! Oh boy!!
<nzoueidi> hahahaha :D
<elacheche> for a second I thougth that X crashed as well..
<elacheche> You know.. One of the most wise decisions I ever made is to NOT use SystemD when installing Gentoo.. Thanks Ubuntu for teaching me that SystemD is garbage.. :/
<nzoueidi> oh! that would be your lucky day
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> check pm
<pavlushka> Morning everyone :)
 * pavlushka feeling sleepy
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, o/
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain pavlushka, he's sleepy
 * u-la-la pours coffee on pavlushka, he's sleepy and runs for his life
<praisethemoon> well done u-la-la
<pavlushka> Hello praisethemoon elacheche  nzoueidi , the leaned one :p
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: can you switch to upstart from systemd ?
<elacheche> pavlushka: Systemd in in Ubuntu.. It's the default now.. I think if I emove it and switch to something else the OS will fail.. And I'm alsmost sure that an upgrade will make it worst by re-installing systemd and creating conflicts
<pavlushka> oh
<elacheche> nzoueidi: So, that's it, no PXE this time :/ I need to find what's wrong with these service conflicts.. We burn USBs
<elacheche> dd
<nzoueidi> o/
<nzoueidi> how are pavlushka :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: no problem I will see how many usbs I can bring with me :D
<elacheche> I have 2.. And the 3rd have OS X on it (for work).. I'll format it if we'll need it
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: I am good, you? and what happened to praisethemoon , looks like he is running around in and out :)
<nzoueidi> I have 2 too @home I think
<nzoueidi> pavlushka: pretty fine too just tired from working
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: is always here by night, he is a moon :D
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> well frankly, i have horrible internet at home
<praisethemoon> if I join, i'll be a join-flooder
<praisethemoon> ^^
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Like what happended between 12:35 and 13:53 ?
<praisethemoon> When is that? xD
<elacheche> today
<praisethemoon> oh yeah
<praisethemoon> sorry about that :(
<praisethemoon> it does not usually happen
<praisethemoon> we have fiber optics here
<praisethemoon> btw have anyone seens fwninja around here?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: o/ No, I didn't
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, y u no program your bot to capture users last joins :D
<praisethemoon> I have seen some bots who does that
<praisethemoon> .seen elacheche
<praisethemoon> and that would invoke the bot :3
<praisethemoon> just a suggestion
<praisethemoon> .seen elacheche => elacheche is always here son.
<pavlushka> u-la-la: seen fwninja
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I don't know who fwninja is
<pavlushka> u-la-la: seen praisethemoon
<u-la-la> pavlushka: praisethemoon was last seen 4 minutes and 11 seconds ago in #ubuntu-tn on freenode [2017-03-09 22:13:59 +06], and has been online on freenode since 2017-03-09 18:54:03 +06
<praisethemoon> like a boss pavlushka xD
<praisethemoon> <3
 * pavlushka fixes his collars as it is without a tie
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> https://medium.com/unbabel-dev/a-tale-of-three-kings-e0be17a16e2b#.cepn0t5w3
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-10
<praisethemoon> Good day
<Dro> hello!
<elacheche> Hello nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche :)
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche nizarus and all
<nizarus> alors à Jandouba ?
<nizarus> ahla nzoueidi
<elacheche> Yep, depuis midi :)
<nzoueidi> yep :D
<nizarus> comment ça se passe ?
<elacheche> C'est cool ici :) x)
<nizarus> Ah great :) Passe le bonjour à tout le monde
<elacheche> Yablagh ;) on vient juste de rentrer à la chambre.. On a fait une "balade" vers ISET pour explorer la ville x) → Mé dho3néch :D
<elacheche> davlefou n'est pas encore ici, il viendra prochainement
<Dro> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-11
<Dro> morning
<Guest72110> Salut ! Nheb nahki m3a un respensable
<elacheche> o/
<nizarus> hello elacheche
<elacheche> Good event :) Very friendly guys :) Cool students.. Interesting chats/questions.. I'm happy :) and we miss you in here :p :D
<hello_j> Hello!
<elacheche> Hey!
<amtn> Salut à tous
<amtn> Salut à tous
<amtn> Votre solution au bridage que pratiquent nos FAI?
<pavlushka> in what situation, chown will be denied as root?
<amtn> un moyen pour faire croire au mecanisme de bridage, qu'il s'agit de connections differentes comme dans le cas d IDM
<amtn> chown est une commande superuser a ma connaissance
<theShirbiny> pavlushka: lsattr on the file and check for the immutable flag
<theShirbiny> remove it with chattr -i <file> then try to chmod again
<amtn> theShirbiny, انقطع اتصالي
<pavlushka> theShirbiny: is that gonna work for the directories?
<theShirbiny> you can use -R, but please be careful
<pavlushka> theShirbiny: lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on /directory
<theShirbiny> openvz?
<pavlushka> no
<pavlushka> pendrive
<pavlushka> or USB
<theShirbiny> hmm, this shouldn't be an issue, are you sure there's no write lock on these?
<pavlushka> theShirbiny: yes, no write lock, sometimes that's a sign of a dying drive but mine is relatively new
<amtn> بالحديث عن أوامر اللينكس... أعرف ال & لجعل الامر يعمل في الخلفية،،، لكن لم ار تأثيره في wget
<amtn> لا يعطيني prompt لأكتب أمرا آخر
<amtn> ثم الاهم اريد أن يستمر الامر بالعمل حتى بعد اغلاق الطرفية
<amtn> ولازلت أبحث عن حل لمشكلة تحديد سرعة الاتصال التي يمارسها المزود
<amtn> الشيخ جوجل صديقي؟
<elacheche> Hello folks
#ubuntu-tn 2017-03-12
<davlefou> elacheche, Bien arrivé?
<elacheche> Oui davlefou x)
<elacheche> Hey guys! nzoueidi you're ok?
<nzoueidi> Hello folks, pretty fine elacheche :D what about you?
<elacheche> Yeah, good, I was sleeping since 3pm x)
<davlefou> elacheche, super!
<davlefou> nzoueidi, ti va bien ou tu agonise?
<nzoueidi> hahaha davlefou je suis super bien maintenant, j'ai pris quelques medicaments :D
<nzoueidi> elacheche: You should, u was very tired
<davlefou> Mejri Alhem? Je me souviens plus a quoi elle ressemblait, j'ai pas trop mémorisé les noms!
<nzoueidi> Mejri Ahlem c'est la prof que t'as l'installe Ubuntu
<davlefou> La femme en vert?
<elacheche> Non, qui a perdu son mot de passe juste après l'installation
<elacheche> J'ai la tête qui tourne.. J'ai besoin de mon café x(
<davlefou> Ah ok, celle qui pris les gâteaux?
<nzoueidi> haha oui :D
<elacheche> lool x)
<davlefou> Elle a probléme de wifi!
<nizarus> salam
<nizarus> labess nzoueidi ?
<elacheche> Salam nizarus..
<nzoueidi> salam nizarus hamdoullah and you
<nizarus> :-)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-05
<elacheche> o/ nzoueidi :)
<nzoueidi> \o/
<nzoueidi> elacheche: hello
<elacheche> wassup
<nzoueidi> I miss my weechat :s
<nzoueidi> I am pretty well though, what about you?
<elacheche> Good :) :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-06
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-07
<elacheche> Hello folks :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Still using WinBugs @work? If it's WinSuck10 you can try the WLS and get Ubuntu, Debian or Kali from they're store.. I know, it's not the perfect case, but can be a good idea until you convince your managers x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: hahaha you just read my thoughts :D
<nzoueidi> But I had another solution; using my own personal laptop x)
<nzoueidi> s/read/reading/
<nzoueidi> BTW, I saw that you had the Community Council, congrats \o/ :D
<elacheche> Emm.. I wa part of the CC since last September x) just didn't add it to linkedin until the last week :) thanks :)
<Ridley5> bonjour
<elacheche> Hello Ridley5 :)
<Ridley5> salut elacheche :)
<elacheche> :)
<Ridley5> comment vas-tu?
<elacheche> I am good thanks :)
<elacheche> u?
<Ridley5> pas mal
<Ridley5> merci :)
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> Oh, yeah that's true. I think I will have  al-zahaimer soon xD
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-08
<nzoueidi> Hey folks
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you are not around?
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Hey
<nzoueidi> Wassup elacheche :D
<nzoueidi> sorry for the delay to answer
<Molux> Salem :)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-03-10
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-04
<pavlushka> .tell elacheche that pavlushka succeeded only in managing to ask this https://arduino.stackexchange.com/questions/62201/how-to-get-the-switchdoc-labs-weather-kit-working-using-arduino-uno finally
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when elacheche is around.
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-05
<dro> hello
<vadmeste> dro: hello
<elacheche> Hello world! :D
<u-la-la> elacheche: 04 Mar 20:16Z <pavlushka> tell elacheche that pavlushka succeeded only in managing to ask this https://arduino.stackexchange.com/questions/62201/how-to-get-the-switchdoc-labs-weather-kit-working-using-arduino-uno finally
<elacheche> pavlushka: Problem fixed?
<elacheche> Wassup vadmeste dro :)
<vadmeste> elacheche: good morning
<elacheche> Good morning my friend :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: not exactly, two scripts gives two units reading , both fails to read the windspeed
<elacheche> Oops.. I don't have the hardware, and never used a such hardware, so I can't really help.. Maybe it's a bad hardware?
<pavlushka> elacheche: this script reads the wind direction correctly and this library https://github.com/switchdoclabs/SDL_Weather_80422 reads the rain bucket properly
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - switchdoclabs/SDL_Weather_80422: Arduino Class for WeatherPiArduino using SwitchDoc Labs WeatherRack Argent Data Systems SparkFun Weather Sensors SEN-08942 ] - https://github.com
<pavlushka> elacheche: with the same pin-out setup
<pavlushka> I meant by this scripts is https://github.com/sparkfun/Weather_Shield/blob/master/Firmware/Weather_Shield_Weather_Station_V12/Weather_Shield_Weather_Station_V12.ino
<dro> ahla bikom ! :D
<u-la-la> [ Weather_Shield/Weather_Shield_Weather_Station_V12.ino at master · sparkfun/Weather_Shield · GitHub ] - https://github.com
<pavlushka> dro: o/
<dro> ça va elacheche  vadmeste
<dro> pavlushka: O/
<elacheche> Good good :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: I have checked the hardwares, they are ok.
<elacheche> x)
<pavlushka> x) ?
 * pavlushka doesn't understand that emoji /o\
<pavlushka> /o
<elacheche> xD
<pavlushka> u-la-la: tell elacheche that the http://cactus.io/hookups/weather/anemometer/davis/hookup-arduino-to-davis-anemometer-wind-speed sketch reads the anemometer just fine, so it complements the missing functionality of https://github.com/switchdoclabs/SDL_Weather_80422
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when elacheche is around.
<u-la-la> [ Davis Anemometer Arduino Hookup | Code (Part 2 of 3) ] - http://cactus.io
<u-la-la> [ GitHub - switchdoclabs/SDL_Weather_80422: Arduino Class for WeatherPiArduino using SwitchDoc Labs WeatherRack Argent Data Systems SparkFun Weather Sensors SEN-08942 ] - https://github.com
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-08
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: ping
#ubuntu-tn 2019-03-09
<whtn> hello
<whtn> hello
<whtn> whats up guys
#ubuntu-tn 2020-03-05
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2020-03-08
<amtn> السلام عليكم
<amtn> اشنية احوالكم يا جماعة الاوبنتو؟
